# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/23 - DA MAN - Gooooooooldberg, Goooooooooldberg, Goooooooooooooldberg



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WWE Raw preview, Jan. 23, 2017: Goldberg returns for the final Raw before Royal Rumble*



> One week after Brock Lesnar stormed Monday night’s hottest show, the man who conquered The Beast Incarnate at Survivor Series, Goldberg, will make a special appearance on Raw. What will Goldberg have to say mere days before he faces Lesnar and 28 other Superstars in WWE’s over-the-top-rope extravaganza, the Royal Rumble Match?


*Is Goldberg primed to win the Royal Rumble Match?*










Goldberg already accomplished the insurmountable feat of pinning Brock Lesnar in less than two minutes at Survivor Series. Therefore, it’s not hyperbole to state that he’s an – if not the – odds-on favorite to win this year’s Royal Rumble Match.



> Yet before he faces The Beast Incarnate and 28 other game Superstars – including Roman Reigns, The Undertaker and the hulking Braun Strowman – Goldberg will make one last stop on Monday Night Raw, live in Cleveland. Will any of his Royal Rumble Match opponents succumb to the Spear before entering the Alamodome?[/quote
> 
> *Will more Royal Rumble Match participants be revealed?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Noam Dar is a cuck now? :maury


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Rumble hasn't had this much star power in years so I wonder how they do the usual every body gets in the ring and fights at the end of the show segment.

I imagine we'll get Zayn, Reigns, Rollins, Strowman, Lesnar, Goldberg, Owens and Jericho all in the ring at one point or in one segment - just interesting to how they book it. Will Strowman finally go head to head with Lesnar? How will Goldberg/Lesnar react for the first time since their match? Who get's the upper hand between Owens/Reigns as it was Owens last week?

Finally interested in a Raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder if Lesnar/Goldberg will have any sort of physical interaction before the RR, tbh. Or will they be involved in a brawl with some of main people who are in the RR. I'd imagine Brock wanting to say and/or do something with Goldberg before the PPV.

Lesnar not on the preview but he's advertised AFAIK.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:goldberg2


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

In 2017..........

All I care about is Goldberg & Brock #MondayNightWars #RuthlessAgression 

The Cruiserweights look to be gaining traction but their better seen on 205 live & while Casper/Cesaro v the Club should have been about backstage brawls & hard hitting in ring action to begin with last weeks BS finish has taken the air out a bit, hopefully they'll have a No DQ match come the Rumble to make up for it.

Fuck all if I have to sit though a stumbling & rambling Baley/Flair promo (_I'll re-watch their NXT saga instead_) along with the *POINTLESS* Regins/Owens segments. While Jericho is GREAT he CAN'T save this train wreck, keeping with train wrecks the Dicks on Headband crew....#NOPE.....and while Strowman/Zayn was a nice ride it's ended & we could bear witness to Strowman/Roman #PASS 

While SDL will save me come Tuesday night this weeks see's NO Football or a decent basketball game to save me after 9pm est so it looks like I'll have to dust off an old gif to get me threw RAW this week..........

#NewEraSameSHIT #REGINS-A-MANIA #NeverWatchRAWSober


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Do they even realize how dumb as fuck a sentence like "Bayley has been a lifelong member of the WWE Universe" sounds?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

My hatred for Bayley increases every week.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Cipher said:


> My hatred for Bayley increases every week.


One does not simply hate someone that adorable. Perhaps a hug will change your mind? :Bayley


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't know what the hell they'll have Goldberg do. I'll be amazed if he took any bumps before the ppv or they'll have him squash someone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

May watch for Goldberg. Nothing much else attracts me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> May watch for Goldberg. Nothing much else attracts me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Erik. said:


>


I stand corrected. BRAUN!!!:bow


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> The Rumble hasn't had this much star power in years so I wonder how they do the usual every body gets in the ring and fights at the end of the show segment.
> 
> I imagine we'll get Zayn, Reigns, Rollins, Strowman, Lesnar, Goldberg, Owens and Jericho all in the ring at one point or in one segment - just interesting to how they book it. Will Strowman finally go head to head with Lesnar? How will Goldberg/Lesnar react for the first time since their match? Who get's the upper hand between Owens/Reigns as it was Owens last week?
> 
> Finally interested in a Raw.


Yeah the last 2 Raws picked my interest a great deal. I think Raw is finding it's groove and turning the tide


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

> Yet before he faces The Beast Incarnate and 28 other game Superstars – *including Roman Reigns*, The Undertaker and the hulking Braun Strowman – Goldberg will make one last stop on Monday Night Raw, live in Cleveland. Will any of his Royal Rumble Match opponents succumb to the Spear before entering the Alamodome?


Uh, first the Instagram thing, and now this.

Does the WWE.com writer not actually know Reigns is in a title match at the Royal Rumble? I mean, I get that Raw is basically in pure filler mode at the moment, and Reigns/Owens have been involved in about a dozen matches together in the past few months, but you'd think you'd know since there are like 4 matches on the entire PPV.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

This thread is up early


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Does the WWE.com writer not actually know Reigns is in a title match at the Royal Rumble? I mean, I get that Raw is basically in pure filler mode at the moment, and Reigns/Owens have been involved in about a dozen matches together in the past few months, but you'd think you'd know since there are like 4 matches on the entire PPV.


The WWE.com writers are too busy thinking about the wrestlers nicknames to double check what they are writing about.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

RAW LOOKS LIKE IT HAS POTENTIAL TO BE GOOD THIS WEEK


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Another week of Pet Raw tomorrow night, LIVE on the DOG network.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Will tune in when :goldberg2 is on. DA MAN! is always worth a watch for me.

I hope :brock will be there. THE BEAST! will always make RAW worth a watch for me.

I love Rusev, who is being used horribly, and I really like Strowman, but seeing him have a back-and-forth match with Seth Rollins and being unwilling to face :brock4 last week was not how you build your next monster. All that leads to me being uninterested in seeing them.

So, for everything other than :goldberg...

...and the possibility of :lelbrock...

...:bunk


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm starting to like Rusev for the first time. Maybe it's because his character seems a bit different to me. He just seems funnier.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Goldberg prob the only reason to tune in. Bruans been great since leaving the Wyatts.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm actually excited about tonight :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:brock AND :goldberg together for the first time since SS.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I really don't care about Goldberg. Unfortunate that he's on again this week.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Don't care about any of this. As awesome as Jericho has been it doesn't make up for the amount of crap I have to sit through 3 hours a week. Also Goldbereg doesn't interest me either, which is a shame as I like Goldberg he has done nothing but make appearances without meaning, its too forced that it becomes boring.

Guess this will be my seventh week in a row without watching Raw


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just want them to build BULGARIAN BULLDOZER RUSEV as a top midcarder.










LEGIT.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:goldberg


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Since tonight is the last Raw before the Rumble, hopefully they will produce a good show. Really looking forward to this years Rumble match, it's the most unpredictable it's been for years.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Almost time!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait for the inevitable brawl full of chaos to end the show. :aj3


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The Undertaker is apparently in Cleveland.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823621568903266304


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The One Man Gang said:


> Can't wait for the inevitable brawl full of chaos to end the show. :aj3


"This is a taste of what you're going to see Sunday" :cole

*fades to black*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Taker Goldberg Staredown  Actually looking forward to this Raw. Mostly For The Goldberg Apperence. Be cool if Rock returned, and Rock Goldberg staredown. But Rocks too busy making movies. I still think the Womans Division on SD is doing some well more appealing stuff for me atm. But see where Nia/Sasha heads.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Expecting there to be a Goldberg/Lesnar/Reigns showdown, but then there's the familiar sound of the Undertaker's gong. Either way, I fully expect Taker. It's the last Raw, and he has to appear.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for Rollins, out for everything else.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

If only there were some Emmalina signs tonight, to reclaim quietly for her...:crying:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

And we're just a couple hours away from the biggest main event in the history of Pet Raw.

The defending champion Great Dane goes one on one with jayman in what should be the rematch of a lifetime. Stinky the cat will be our special guest referee. It's in a steel cage match (her kennel). It's a no DQ match so Stinky the cat better not fuck things up this week.

I promise to you, the fans, that son of a bitch is going down.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Honestly should be good, if we get some kind of Taker/Goldberg interaction the 10 year old fan inside me will mark out as its honestly 2 huge names that have literally never had anything between them.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The only sad thing is, it's in Ohio. Would feel bigger if it were in New York or somewhere good.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I want a good show tonight, get everyone hyped for the Rumble.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Will watch for :goldberg


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh good the Big Show has entered the Rumble...fpalm


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823675961417736192


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wonder if Owens gets to stand tall twice in a row. 

Then again, I could win the lottery tomorrow.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I hope after the Royal Rumble they reveal that Stephanie is behind Nia's actions, and then start Sasha vs. Stephanie, with Jax receiving from Stephanie a WrestleMania title match against Charlotte, Bayley and maybe Dana or Emma.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Wonder if Owens gets to stand tall twice in a row.
> 
> Then again, I could win the lottery tomorrow.


But he already stood tall two weeks in a row. When he and Jericho beat Reigns for the US title in the handicap match and last week.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Guess I'll watch this week, let's see what happens.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

please keep Goldberg away from Roman Shames.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I just want a Lesnar/Finn staredown at the Rumble.

Tonight I want Braun to start something with Lesnar.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Unwatchable show but Goldberg.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Big Show is in the Rumble apparently.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cannot wait to see what pre-rumble fuckery will occur.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ChairShot90 said:


> Cannot wait to see what pre-rumble fuckery will occur.


Big brawl at the end with Primo or Epico standing tall.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh good the Big Show has entered the Rumble...fpalm
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823675961417736192


To be fair it's probably the one match I don't particularly mind him been in. He's got zero chance of winning it and I guess it does make whoever eliminates him (Strowman maybe?) look good.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gave my great dane the empire elbow off the dresser. Cat just looked on in shock.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn

Time for the A show


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

That Charlotte/Bayley segment last week was pure cringe.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

And were FINALLY on the Road to Wrestlemania!

Its the Royal Rumble go home show so starting tonight im back watching Raw/Smackdown every week until Wrestlemania. Lets hope they kick this thing off right with a great show tonight! :betty


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Glad this isn't going to be a 40 Person Rumble. Last thing we need is the most "loaded" Rumble since 2010 to be infested with JOBBAS.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Simply Flawless said:


> Noam Dar is a cuck now?


I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Here we go Rumble go home Raw!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Noam Dar is a cuck now? :maury


Since when did he become Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

Subbing to this thread for updates as I might miss a good chunk of this Raw. Haven't been this excited for a go-home show in months!



Rainmaka! said:


> Since when did he become Dolph Ziggler?


I love your avatar. Just needed to throw that out there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay final Raw before the Rumble :woo

No idea what's going to happen tonight, but I'm excited either way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

An here...we...go. Last RAW before the Rumble.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ortega_Victor said:


> Subbing to this thread for updates as I might miss a good chunk of this Raw. Haven't been this excited for a go-home show in months!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your avatar. Just needed to throw that out there.


I mean, it IS Margot Robbie and Gal Gadot so....... :mj


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Goldberg wins the rumble, you heard it here first .


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

PRAYING FOR THE TITUS O'NEIL/UNDERTAKER CONFRONTATION THEY'VE BEEN BUILDING TOWARDS ALL YEAR!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Eating some goldfish snacks, potato chips and have pizza rolls on standby.

:creepytrips


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Epico is gonna win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok. Haven't whatched more than 15 minutes of a single Raw in like 3 months. Going to try to power through this one.

Should I even bother.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's go!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Chris and Keven Show .

BOOOO nevre gets old


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So far, pretty predictable.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Eating some goldfish snacks, potato chips and have pizza rolls on standby.
> 
> :creepytrips


Pizza rolls sound fucking awesome right now.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This is the most dominant they've made Owen and Y2J look since they started this angle. About time.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOOT WOOT The big dog starts Raw. My ears hurt from all that loud noise. What a pop


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If WWE is serious about Owens as UC, he'll go over Reigns at the RR.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's not good fuckery, it's not bad fuckery, it's *THE* fuckery.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I care so much about Roman Reigns that I chose not to buy a ticket to this show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DA BIG DAWG GOT HEAT! OH THE SHOCKING SHOCK OF IT ALL!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Two weeks in a row Roman starts off Raw with a promo...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The shark cage is still stupid and will never not be stupid.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Ah, Romen.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DA BIG DAWG!!!!!



Fuck off you wank pheasant Reigns.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The only big dog around here is my great dane.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

What a way to get ppl to change the channel, start with Roman .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The shark tank idea is so silly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Those boos lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Changes the channel*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see where this goes...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I cannot wait till this fucking cage fucks the fuck off.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Something about Roman Reigns reminds alot of Rocky Maivaia. Casuals love him, smarks hate him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can we just lock Roman in that cage for the rest of his career?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL even Ohio hates him.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Here comes the fatass.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:lmao This shit is so backwards...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jericho has lost weight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Believe that he will be universal champion


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DA BIG DAWG CUT A SHITTY PROMO! OH THE SHOCKING SHOCK OF IT ALL!

Ok, I'm done now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop for KO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens, Jericho and Reigns starting Raw.

SUCH ORIGINAL AND INTERESTING CONCEPTS.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty lackluster promo there. But pretty short so I wont complain too much.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

But if Owens drops the belt to Reigns and then loses his rematch, what does he do next?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Again Y2J chants :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Over 40,000 people. Wasn't it 60,000?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alamo Dome.

:mark:

:hbk1


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

What an ass backwards feud.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tired of seeing this feud. Glad it'll be over after Sunday.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the only way reigns isn't winning at the rumble is if he gets another 30 day suspension


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

I feel dejavu here


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Over 40,000 people. Wasn't it 60,000?


They'll inflate it to 75,000.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol Jericho


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> But if Owens drops the belt to Reigns and then loses his rematch, *what does he do next?*


Turns on Jericho


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL owned.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Salamico hahahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yikes. Love Jericho, but terrible line.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Something about Roman Reigns reminds alot of Rocky Maivaia. Casuals love him, smarks hate him.



Um how long did it take Rock to have his first TV debut to becoming a mega-star vs. how long has Roman debuted and been shoved down our throats ?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

That's not a prediction, lol!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

"I AM THE 1"

Now they're still Royal Rumble poster taglines.....


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That pop for "stupid idiot" was monumental!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Salamico :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wens2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YA'DIG?!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

"I've got a prediction for you...you're a stupid idiot!"

Jesus Christ, Jericho is goddamn gold.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

"Salamicho"

Fucking shame on Jericho! Awful line.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol yes chants for Romans rematch


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh good Jericho vs Roman again.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Reigns..GTFO my TV.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what is it with this company and fucking rematches


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, another Roman/Y2J match fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Roman Reigns notradamus? :hmm:

Nah, more like notra-dumbass :red


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yay, Reigns vs. Jericho #127.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh shit, I hate this feud, fuck this feud, fuck this shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bliss/Becky > Reigns/Jericho


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god Reigns vs Jericho 19583819

:sleep


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jericho/Reigns AGAIN? lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

These crowds are so bipolar


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Reigns wins the US title tonight--WE RIOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another rematch.

Fantastic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I think Jericho loses and Owens retains at the Rumble


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What a fresh andexciting match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, SDL is just so much better than RAW.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

You know it's overkill when ppl are complaining about anything involving Jericho


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Meandering
Pointless
McMahon penned

Another typical RAW opening.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> These crowds are so bipolar


i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ChairShot90 said:


> "I've got a prediction for you...you're a stupid idiot!"
> 
> Jesus Christ, Jericho is goddamn gold.


And he says it with the conviction of WHATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER like he really means it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm hearing NXT isn't that good right now....fact?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least that disaster of an opening segment is over. Let's move onto more exciting stuff on Raw like GOLDBERG... and... uh... STROWMAN... and.........................................uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... RUSEV..............................................................................

... maybe Jack Gallagher will be on this episode too?

Well, that's all I got.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

just a thought but on Sunday what if the shark cage falls down on the ring? For example hitting roman allowing Owens to retain? Possible?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Turn Reigns heel for a bit once Finn comes back. I honestly can't stand this guy anymore.


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

Lol Reigns is such a heel


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Just tuned in.. Anddd.. Reigns Vs Jericho...

Why'd I frickin bother?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So what will it be WF?

Have Reigns win back the US title for him to lose at the rumble, or have him lose tonight only to win the Universal title at the rumble?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How many fucking matches can they roll out between Reigns/Jericho/Owens/Rollins every Monday night? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> I think Jericho loses and Owens retains at the Rumble


I'd be down for that..Jericho is necessary causality in keeping the UC title off Reigns. It MUST be done!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So I'm guessing Jericho loses the US belt to Reigns and this causes some issue with Owens due to the way he agreed to and setup the rematch.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Meeki said:


> just a thought but on Sunday what if the shark cage falls down on the ring? For example hitting roman allowing Owens to retain? Possible?


And kill Jericho inside? Yeah I don't see that happening.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> These crowds are so bipolar


They forgot to boo Roman by half of the segment. 

Hahaha wtf


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

Meeki said:


> just a thought but on Sunday what if the shark cage falls down on the ring? For example hitting roman allowing Owens to retain? Possible?


Lol that would be murder bro


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not a bad opening segment BTW


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> Meeki said:
> 
> 
> > just a thought but on Sunday what if the shark cage falls down on the ring? For example hitting roman allowing Owens to retain? Possible?
> ...


I was more thinking kill Roman but it was tongue in cheek don't take it too seriously


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

*Stays at work late*
*Checks WF on work computer*
*Sees results of Raw opening*
*Happy about staying at work*


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Meeki said:


> I was more thinking kill Roman but it was tongue in cheek don't take it too seriously


Ah, well in that case yeah let it fall.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

If Reigns wins tonight and Sunday then both Jericho and Owens will be owed a rematch. Killing the rematch clause would improve the product inifinitely.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Makehimdrinkit said:


> Meeki said:
> 
> 
> > just a thought but on Sunday what if the shark cage falls down on the ring? For example hitting roman allowing Owens to retain? Possible?
> ...


Tongue in cheek comment bro


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> They forgot to boo Roman by half of the segment.
> 
> Hahaha wtf


:lol i know right?

This is why vince wont stop pushing him and it just proves that people boo him to try to be cool


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The ending to the Tag Championship match last Monday was the most bizarre Dusty Finish imaginable....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Same shit, different week.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Meeki said:


> just a thought but on Sunday what if the shark cage falls down on the ring? For example hitting roman allowing Owens to retain? Possible?


If that happens, I think the shark cage would become the biggest babyface in all of Texas that weekend.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I want GOLDBERG


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Chris in that opening segment :lol

Chris: I'll come down there and teach you a lesson!
Roman: Are you giving me a rematch?
Chris: .....NO. :lmao


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Same shit, different week.


Someone change the title of this thread to this.

Where are the mods?


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

Cesaro and Sheamus get over with great backstage segments and promos

....


WWE follows it up by capitalizing on their momentum

......


WWE gives them random matches as the champs so they will never get over and will become boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Boring show thus far.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, I'm ready to tune out already. Might just record this and check back for highlights.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Big E :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823690451542822912
Charly though, giving me ideas :book


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Monday night Raw, where the heels are really faces.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Gallows and Anderson win the Raw Tag Team Titles at some point.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Club should've won the belts in their first attempt. Them winning the belts now means nothing. They're non-salvageable dorks!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rainmaka! said:


> The ending to the Tag Championship match last Monday was the most bizarre Dusty Finish imaginable....


Lol they literally used that same finish for Ambrose and Rollins last year. I must say it's quite silly.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Tag Team Championship pre-show match.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

ANOTHER FUCKING REMATCH



wkc_23 said:


> Same shit, different week.


Someone change the title of this thread to this.

Where are the mods?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

A TWO referees match!!!!!!!!!!!???? What a stipulation!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2hrs kick off show? Damn


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Two referees :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I won't lie, Guns & Gallows are beyond damaged goods that I won't care if they win on Sunday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> A TWO referees match!!!!!!!!!!!???? What a stipulation!


Creative is cutting edge these days, eh?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

2 referees? What a shit stipulation.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

A 2 hour kick off?? Really?? Lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Please Taker, interrupt Reigns and Jericho and chokeslam both of them.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

They are really clutching at straws with two referee stipulation


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

2 hour kick off show with 10 minutes that were worth it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So I'm guessing Jericho loses the US belt to Reigns and this causes some issue with Owens due to the way he agreed to and setup the rematch.


I can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually hope Jericho loses the US title tonight. It'd be cool to see him have a better chance of winning the rumble this Sunday and challenge Owens for the Universal title


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Same shit, different week.


This should be the thread title for every Raw thread for the rest of the year.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

genghis hank said:


> 2 referees? What a shit stipulation.


Too bad the refs aren't wearing masks, or else one could be Omega or Balor.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

No way Reigns will lose today. They´ll make him look strong to try to fool people into believing the Universal title match is not a foregone conclusion. Ah what am I saying. This is Raw. Reigns will lose due to fuckery and win on Sunday.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

2 Hour pre-show. Because the WWE product isn't oversaturated enough.....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Creative is cutting edge these days, eh?


I'm 2000% sure they thought that stip was amazing when they came up with it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I've already zoned out. Go home shows used to set up so much shit and hype excitement and now its just formulaic tag matches and rematches or chopping and changing who fights who. nothing actually fucking happens anymore. it's almost like they can't write tv lol. apparently vince likes to take writers from lower scale tv to 'teach' them how to write tv ... yeah. good luck with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm 2000% sure they thought that stip was amazing when they came up with it.


Yeah. They are running out of stipulations; that's for sure.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

This raw is shit, but hey, here's a Cm Punk gif.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I was excited for this Raw but somehow Roman opening the show completely ruined it for me. I'm not even joking.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> Lol they literally used that same finish for Ambrose and Rollins last year. I must say it's quite silly.


..............I'm drawing blank :lol Two guys I like had a feud I don't remember.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know why, but I actually like the Raw tag titles.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Yikes. Love Jericho, but terrible line.


Yeah Jerichos jokes were all severe misses tonight


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I like how the ref ignored the count out when he was babying Sheamus to not hit him. :|


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What can we say guys Creative at very least for this Raw has gotten lazy. It's a go home show, but it feels formulaic.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

GALLOWS WON A MATCH?! THE SKY IS FALLING


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a shitty finisher


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Well this match has me on the edge of my seat..

As in, I'm about to get up and go to bed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lol they've been making Cesaro look to be the loser of the team, where on the other side they've been protecting Sheamus. WWE just never learns.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TheFackingCrow said:


> This raw is shit, but hey, here's a Cm Punk gif.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rainmaka! said:


> ..............I'm drawing blank :lol Two guys I like had a feud I don't remember.


Well not last year I mean in 2015 lol I forgot it's 2017 for a second. They faked like Dean had won the belt but the ref got up and dq'd Rollins for getting physical with him. That was Elimination Chamber 2015


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut up, Mick.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Luke Gallows goes over with a flapjack!? #currentyear


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zayn-Rollins :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey, Zayn vs Rollins that's different.

I would prefer if Rollins actually took a loss here.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Look, you obviously don't need to parade Lesnar or Goldberg in the first hour but give us SOMETHING different to hold our attention or at least make actual progress.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth vs Sami should be good match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph micromanaging through the phone when she not even there lolz.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emasculation by phone lol. Awesome match on paper though


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rollins vs. Zayn should be pretty good. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WOW, SOMETHING DIFFERENT. Rolins and Zayn should be a good one.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mick's phone looks like my MawMaw's house phone.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Cuck Foley


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck beating Rollins :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The thing you have to understand about Mick Foley is that it's hilarious because his brain is damaged.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Stephanie has something bad in store for Seth tonight so that is a start...to this feud with HHH.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy tits.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

On one hand - yay Sami Zayn vs. Seth Rollins! Actually a match to look forward to! :mark:

On the other hand, lol at Stephanie telling Sami that him announcing his spot in the Rumble "isn't how this works" when that's how everyone else has been doing it. :lmao


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Emasculating via phone, this is groundbreaking! Not sure why you guys think creative is so bad these days.....


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Steph micromanaging through the phone *when she not even there* lolz.


she took the first step at least, now no more phone and we are good to go


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mick about to make Rollins #1


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins!! I can't wait to see it. Should be a good match :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> The thing you have to understand about Mick Foley is that it's hilarious because his brain is damaged.


Ohhhh lol the sarcasm is strong in this one lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie has something planned for Seth tonight. Possibly if Seth loses to Sami tonight, he'll probably have to be the number 1 entrant.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> Mick about to make Rollins #1


Now if they're smart, they'll only do that if Seth loses to raise the stakes of the upcoming match (instead of just announcing that Rollins is #1 and making it official beforehand or after).


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Sami Zayn vs Seth Rollins!! I can't wait to see it. Should be a good match :mark:


This will be their second or third match in the WWE.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I knew Rollins would be No.1


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My stream got messed up at the end of the Gallows/Cesaro match, what happened with Steph, Rollins and Sami? Anyone can please fill me in?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats nice they're purposefully making Sami out to be the biggest geek in the company every week now, guess he coughed near Vince at catering and now he's being punished. Last week he was awkwardly talking really fast and acting like a retard with Rollins and Reigns, now this week he walks in Foley's office acting like some clueless rooking, seriously asking if he needs to fill out anything to enter the Rumble?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well Sami is gonna be in the Rumble one way or another


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> What a shitty finisher


90s Booker T, how do you feel about this?









that's a transition move, dawg.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> My stream got messed up at the end of the Gallows/Cesaro match, what happened with Steph, Rollins and Sami? Anyone can please fill me in?


Rollins/Zayn. Zayn has to win to be in the Rumble. Steph also said to Foley she has something planned for Seth. Guessing if he loses, he's the number one entrant. Just a guess, though.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Some Mcgregor for you bitches.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh great, let's give Bayley more mic time.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> On one hand - yay Sami Zayn vs. Seth Rollins! Actually a match to look forward to! :mark:
> 
> On the other hand, lol at Stephanie telling Sami that him announcing his spot in the Rumble "isn't how this works" when that's how everyone else has been doing it. :lmao


:woods


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley with the Ascension tattoo on the back of her neck


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> My stream got messed up at the end of the Gallows/Cesaro match, what happened with Steph, Rollins and Sami? Anyone can please fill me in?


Stephanie and Mick were talking on the phone. Sami came in telling Mick he's entering the Rumble, Stephanie said it's not how it works. So he has to beat Seth tonight to get into the rumble. Then Stephanie told Mick she had something planned for Rollins tonight as well, and Mick didn't agree with her plan.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

She can't even cut a decent pre taped interview


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Bayley, but man, she can't cut a fucking promo to save her life.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

why, why are they still letting bayley talk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

We get it WWE, Bayley always wanted to be a wrestler, enough already its not like half the people on the roster didn't dream of the same damn thing, shes not special.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats nice they're purposefully making Sami out to be the biggest geek in the company every week now, guess he coughed near Vince at catering and now he's being punished. Last week he was awkwardly talking really fast and acting like a retard with Rollins and Reigns, now this week he walks in Foley's office acting like some clueless rooking, seriously asking if he needs to fill out anything to enter the Rumble?


Making out? The guys naturally a geek. I mean why book someone whos not a geek. He's just being himself. The fact he is a great wrestler saves him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Admit guys/gals.. which of you wanted to be a WWE competitor at one point in your life?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*The Bayley pics are cute and I love knowing she always loved wrestling. *


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Some Mcgregor for you bitches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins/Zayn. Zayn has to win to be in the Rumble. Steph also said to Foley she has something planned for Seth. Guessing if he loses, he's the number one entrant. Just a guess, though.


I see, thanks. Hmmm...I expect Sami/Rollins to end up with fuckery due to Braun interfering.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love Bayley. Her passion for wrestling is great.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley is awesome!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Cringe: The Promo.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

No offense to all those on here who thinks Bayley is hot, I'm sorry, she looks like shes been hit in the face with a bag of nickles :ha


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn I wonder who is winning that match...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

It always feels like Bayley reads her lines of cards. The girl has a sort of natural charisma, but you can tell, when she is not speaking from her heart and it becomes sleep-inducing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Bayley ties Naomi in DAT ASS category.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I saw some saying last week's show was good :lol

Same shit different week. Raw is the only wrestling show that makes you want to tune out within the first 15 mins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Stephanie and Mick were talking on the phone. Sami came in telling Mick he's entering the Rumble, Stephanie said it's not how it works. So he has to beat Seth tonight to get into the rumble. Then Stephanie told Mick she had something planned for Rollins tonight as well, and Mick didn't agree with her plan.


I see, thanks. Will be interesting to see what Steph has planned for Rollins. I think Sami/Rollins ends in fuckery with Braun interfering.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp Rollins, doesn't look like you're in the Rumble. Cause Triple H will probably interfere.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thats an interesting twist


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh fuck you wwe, fuck you.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Kill the vanilla midget, Seth.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rollins lookin' like a racoon tonight.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TheFackingCrow said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, Rollins has to win.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooooooo Rollins gets removed from the Rumble is a great build to the feud with Trips. I say they do it. Zayn needs the rumble spot more, imo.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So one of them isn't gonna be in? That's crap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck you, Stephanie!

You mean Rollins or Zayn isn't gonna be in the rumble?

At least Zayn vs Rollins should be great, because in addition to great wrestling there are some REAL stakes here. Consider me excited.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Zayn's not even going to be in the rumble. The disrespect for this guy.:no:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

HHH to cost rollins the match?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Didn't think that was going to happen but adds some tension and makes the match mean something so I'm okay with that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This fuckery fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

I bet one of them will end up as n1 at the Rumble


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins/Zayn. Zayn has to win to be in the Rumble. Steph also said to Foley she has something planned for Seth. Guessing if he loses, he's the number one entrant. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Braun will interfere in the match and cause a DQ so both will be in.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

hhh vs rollins @ RR


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Sami was in last year's Rumble. But now he's asking Foley what the process is to enter the Rumble?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I hate to say it, but I think Sami can afford to miss the Rumble match more than Seth can. Especially since it's obvious now that HHH is returning at the Rumble. Cause he'll beat Sami to spite Stephanie and HHH, which gives HHH another reason to screw Seth over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking that Triple H will cost Rollins the match. Or maybe he'll cost Rollins in the Rumble match.. Interesting.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok... so if Sami wins he gets Seth's spot? So now they're really going to make the audience choose between these two faces (maybe their two most over full-time faces on the Raw roster) and possibly give the other guy some heat for eliminating the loser's chance at being in the Rumble? 

I mean, it could make for an interesting crowd I guess, but this is stupid. Should've had Seth just keep his spot and if he loses, he can be #1 so the crowd could really be behind Sami in this match, they could give Sami a big win off of it and then finally they set up Rollins as #1 to do that typical storyline of a face having to go through the whole Rumble match in order to win.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I think Braun will interfere in the match and cause a DQ so both will be in.


I don't want this type of out.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been calling it for a month, Seth or Sami will be the #1 entrant. Either way, they'll both be in the Match on Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So we thinking HHH returns screws Rollins, setting up their match at Rumble or mania?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Cipher said:


> Kill the vanilla midget, Seth.


between rollins and zayn are 5 pounds


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thinking that Triple H will cost Rollins the match. Or maybe he'll cost Rollins in the Rumble match.. Interesting.


Not this early in the show?!? Could he?!?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thinking that Triple H will cost Rollins the match.


and Pedigree Zayn, because.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pop!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rainmaka! said:


> Sami was in last year's Rumble. But now he's asking Foley what the process is to enter the Rumble?


He's being punished, i read he has heat backstage for something, probably sneezed near Vince and is now in the dog house. So now every week they're going out of their way to make him look like an annoying idiot.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it makes more sense for Sami to win this match against seth, how he wins I dont know.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You know what would be awesome. The loser of Rollins/Zayn goes on Smackdown tomorrow and gets a spot by Daniel Bryan. Makes so much sense storyline-wise for either man, that they won´t do it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else want Seth Rollins and Sami Zayn to BOTH be in the rumble match?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. SD needs more guys in the Rumble match :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Did Saxton just say the Big Show is in the rumble ? fpalm


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh here comes Zayn.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

DAMN Rollins is over tonight.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rollins had a guarantied spot and Sami didn't?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If for nothing else.. RAW needs Balor, Naka and Roode for the ratings their entrances would garner.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Royal Rumble is one of my favorite pay per views. I like being surprised with who might come out during the Rumble. Wrestlemania is my favorite.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> You know what would be awesome. The loser of Rollins/Zayn goes on Smackdown tomorrow and gets a spot by Daniel Bryan. Makes so much sense storyline-wise for either man, that they won´t do it.


Don't bring your smart booking philosophy over to DUBYA DUBYA EE BOI!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Not this early in the show?!? Could he?!?!


I wouldn't mind it. Plus that'll be DIFFERENT.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think Bayley ties Naomi in DAT ASS category.


Really? I think both of theirs are overrated.But anyone else see Bayley's The Ascension Neck tattoo?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

So in addition to the foursome main event angle that's been going on for about 4 months now, we have these Raw rules:

Cesaro/Sheamus only allowed to work with Anderson/Gallows
Enzo/Cass only allowed to work with Rusev/Mahal
New Day has worked with Titus 3 straight shows
Bayley with Charlotte
Sasha now with Nia 

Just meaningless match after meaningless match. Raw is pathetic.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Braun Strowman probably interferes here


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Worst RAW ever I might catch the Goldberg segment later can't stand watching this boring garbage


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a feeling Braun interferes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I have a feeling Braun interferes.


ding ding ding


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rollins doesn't even do half of his great moves anymore, Curb Stomp, God's last Gift, Phoenix Splash, Seth Walker, i feel like all his moveset is now is the springboard knee, schoolboy superkick, frog splash and the Pedigree.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that didn't take long for Seth's wrist tape to come off lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mannnnnnnn, I hate fucking commercials.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sami's winning, seeing as Seth got the upperhand before the commercial break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials during matches. Yay.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

nyelator said:


> Really? I think both of theirs are overrated.But anyone else see Bayley's The Ascension Neck tattoo?


Naw.. gotta check it out. 

And I forgot about Bliss's azz.... I even like Becky's so-so azz.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

My dog just shit on the floor. That's what she thinks of Raw so far.

I just gave her the cesaro swing and her head scraped the poo. :/


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If Sami Zayn or Seth Rollins were to be screwed out of competing in the rumble due to interference, is there a chance that Mick Foley would give the loser of the match a second chance or a pass by letting him enter the rumble match anyways? 

I just want as many good names/talents in this year's rumble as much as possible


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Commercials always kill momentum of a good solid match.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Rollins vs Sami :wow


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

It's so weird watching Raw from 19 years ago and Raw now at the same time. 98 Had worse content but it wasn't boring. Wrestling should never be boring and Raw now is BORING.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Rollins doesn't even do half of his great moves anymore, Curb Stomp, God's last Gift, Phoenix Splash, Seth Walker, i feel like all his moveset is now is the springboard knee, schoolboy superkick, frog splash and the Pedigree.


The Curb Stomb was banned even before the injury so that's very muhc irrelevant. He did God's Last Gift and the Phoenix Splash in his match against Balor at SummerSlam and he has never used the Phoenix Splash outside of big matches.

He does very much every move he did before the injury he is jut not throwing Tope Con Hilos and every move in his repertoire on every match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823707624030031872
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

nyelator said:


> Really? I think both of theirs are overrated.But anyone else see Bayley's The Ascension Neck tattoo?


Alexa and Nikki are the best .


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The Royal Rumble is one of my favorite pay per views. I like being surprised with who might come out during the Rumble. Wrestlemania is my favorite.


Regardless of how bad its been the past few years I always get excited for the Rumble!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Swear to God Raw is one giant 3 hours rematch. There's nothing fresh about this show. At all. Fucking hell lol. I'm going to the Rumble on Sunday and I honestly just want to see the Rumble match itself at this point.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> My dog just shit on the floor. That's what she thinks of Raw so far.
> 
> I just gave her the cesaro swing and her head scraped the poo. :/


Sounds better than this first hour has been.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has Sami ever won with the "blue thunder bomb".. Cause I'm thinking not lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fucking Raw, is just Raw is Rematches. ^ Im with you, nothing fresh or new. Creative have obviousley hit a wall.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Rollins doesn't even do half of his great moves anymore, Curb Stomp, God's last Gift, Phoenix Splash, Seth Walker, i feel like all his moveset is now is the springboard knee, schoolboy superkick, frog splash and the Pedigree.


Rollins is taking it easy for now cause he doesnt want to get injured again and miss another WM. If you watched his 24 documentary he was devastated he missed WM last year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice chemistry between the two.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> *The Curb Stomb was banned even before the injury so that's very muhc irrelevant.* He did God's Last Gift and the Phoenix Splash in his match against Balor at SummerSlam and he has never used the Phoenix Splash outside of big matches.
> 
> He does very much every move he did before the injury he is jut not throwing Tope Con Hilos and every move in his repertoire on every match.


Yeah i'm aware....Just stating all of his great moves he pretty much never uses anymore.


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> It's so weird watching Raw from 19 years ago and Raw now at the same time. 98 Had worse content but it wasn't boring. Wrestling should never be boring and Raw now is BORING.


I have been watching 98 raw too, and I have no idea what you are talking about it having worse content. Sure, there were some lame things (NWA angle, The Jackal etc), but it's so much better in almost every way to modern day raw.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Alexa and Nikki are the best .


Objective fact.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOAT selling.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i'm aware....Just stating all of his great moves he pretty much never uses anymore.


But he does uses them, the Curb Stomb was banned almost two years ago, not much he can do about that move.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that ref has a weak "third count" swing


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Rollins is taking it easy for now cause he doesnt want to get injured again and miss another WM. If you watched his 24 documentary he was devastated he missed WM last year.


Why do people keep saying "rollins is just taking it easy", as if it is a good excuse? There's another way to phrase that..."phoning it in". If any other wrestler phones it in, they get shat on.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seth has been watching his NJPW.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Slingblade-makaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins is looking great in this match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> My dog just shit on the floor. That's what she thinks of Raw so far.
> 
> I just gave her the cesaro swing and her head scraped the poo. :/


Man! That sounds entertaining! That's some good ole attitude era stuff right there !


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Every time Rollins gets tossed out of the ring, I cringe....


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's criminal how overlooked Zayn is in ring. Only person better is AJ.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Makehimdrinkit said:


> I have been watching 98 raw too, and I have no idea what you are talking about it having worse content. Sure, there were some lame things (NWA angle, The Jackal etc), but it's so much better in almost every way to modern day raw.


I'm talking about Raw from 19 years ago this month. Aside from the main event stuff (Rock, Austin, Taker, Kane, DX), it's awful. Awful, short matches, shit tag division, some awful writing etc. But I DO know it gets better.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Match is getting pretty good. Wonder how soon before we see Wreck-It Braun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That Pepsi Plunge tease


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> But he does uses them, the Curb Stomb was banned almost two years ago, not much he can do about that move.


He never does the Seth Walker, he's done God's Last Gift like once in the last year and very Rarely if ever does the Phoenix Splash, meanwhile Neville and others hit much more complicated and dangerous high flying moves every week. So i don't know why the Phoenix Splash has to be such a once in a while special move like twice a year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If he did a pedigree from the top rope, I would have marked the fuck out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Seth!!!


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Jesus, I'll be surprised if that isn't a concussion.


----------



## jahruze (Jun 6, 2013)

has goldberg appeared yet:?? :/


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

holy fuck this match is great.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HHH FROM THE CROWD!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins and Zayn.... DA INNUVATUHS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so into this match!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CALLED ITTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins has a chip on his shoulder about the Wrestle Kingdom main event. I like that quality about him; he wants to be the very best in the world.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hes here!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823707624030031872
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


I was gonna post this with the Batista face :batista3, and because it's funny. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Fucking hell that powerbomb was stiff as ****. wouldn´t surprise me, if Seth got a concussion there.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

PSYCHE OUT!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

lmfao!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH helping Zayn?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Rollins is taking it easy for now cause he doesnt want to get injured again and miss another WM. If you watched his 24 documentary he was devastated he missed WM last year.


Yup. Plus...one of those moves is banned and the other are big match moves. He's not going to bust those out every Monday. Great match tho


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

GARBAGE


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh hey they finally remembered he was in a feud with hhh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good match.:mark: 

I'm glad Zayn got in the Rumble. Fans are pissed they aren't seeing Triple H.:lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Haha the classic psyche out


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MARKING FOR TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:bjpenn to the match

:bjpenn to the HHH tease


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That happens when you support the womens march :hunter


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth is pissed!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rollins is smart? If he was smart, he would have pinned Sami. They could not make Rollins look any dumber if they tried.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

HHH trolling Seth.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trips be like fuck coming out for you lil n****


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Zayn wins! :woo Zayn wins! :woo Zayn wins! :woo Zayn wins! :woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great match, and the FEUD IS FINALLY STARTING!!!!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Hahaha the crowd are devastated


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at the fans reaction to Triple H music.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fan marking :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This really injected some much needed life into Raw.

I was almost asleep.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Great match both guys looked good and really the right guy won


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

cccccccalled it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well fuck lol. That was one of the best matches on Raw for years. two guys who know they are the fucking main event.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice pop for trips music.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Dammit, I was like that guy in the crowd. I was literally pedigreeing my dog over and over out of excitement, then I realized he wasn't coming out.

Poor dog got trolled IRL.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Rollins is smart? If he was smart, he would have pinned Sami. They could not make Rollins look any dumber if they tried.


Modern WWE booking a babyface properly? :aj


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Rollins is smart? If he was smart, he would have pinned Sami. They could not make Rollins look any dumber if they tried.


It actually just shows him being human. Even the most brilliant of us are prone to mistakes.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Rollins is smart? If he was smart, he would have pinned Sami. They could not make Rollins look any dumber if they tried.


don't... don't try them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMI ZAYN is in the rumble match :mark: :mark:

Hopefully, Seth Rollins is still in the rumble match since he got screwed. Maybe Foley could give him another opportunity to compete (but only under the conditions of entering at #1).


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao at the fans reaction to Triple H music.


Thought they were getting the wrestler, The Game with that music and not the Authority HHH. LOL they marked like school girls much like when he came out to whip Roman last year


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Half the crowd was happy for Sami. Half the crowd was pissed Seth isn't in the rumble now. Two babyfaces the crowd is behind.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Shawn finally appears on WWE again but of course its just to plug that terrible movie he's in with Grant Ward. Wonder how many times he plugs at the Rumble.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

No Ambrose/Rollins team up spot sunday  But at least HHH/Rollins is getting started. I'm assuming something big is gonna happen seeing as Seth is not even in a match. Probably a huge brawl incoming.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Regardless of how bad its been the past few years I always get excited for the Rumble!


Yeah it's definitely still a favorite. I was so sad when Daniel Bryan didn't get to be in it in 2015 I was hoping he would come back from injury. :frown2:


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Decent match. Interested as to where this leads with Seth on Sunday? :rollins2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

That 95 Rumble was Michaels vs. Davey Boy with 28 run-ins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBK the GOAT


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Alexa and Nikki are the best .


For me 
1.Alexa
2.Carmella
3.Maryse
4.Nikki
5.Emma


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What could've been if HBK never hurt his back? How many more world titles?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dick Murdoch shot in the Shawn Michaels video. :banderas2


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Fuck that ginger mid-carder...

It's funny how they say the whole "WWE Universe" thought HHH was coming out, when I bet 99% of us knew it was the overused no-entrance ploy.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Rollins is smart? If he was smart, he would have pinned Sami. They could not make Rollins look any dumber if they tried.



So if I work in Law Enforcement and I am about to arrest a suspect and suddenly someone drives by with a loud audio system playing music in their car , and I stare at the car while the suspect escapes, wouldn't I be considered a dum ass ?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

GREAT match by rollins & zayn. loved it


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What could've been if HBK never hurt his back? How many more world titles?


MAybe 1 more than he retired with. He was on a course to kill himself with his habits


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> No Ambrose/Rollins team up spot sunday  But at least HHH/Rollins is getting started. I'm assuming something big is gonna happen seeing as Seth is not even in a match. Probably a huge brawl incoming.


I wouldn't count out Seth being left out of the Rumble just yet.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great match.

Have to think Seth will still be in the Rumble match. They’re not gonna have one of their top guy just not be on the show. Because with no HHH there, there is nothing else for him to do on the show.

Stephanie probably puts him in the #1 spot if I had to guess.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Naw.. gotta check it out.
> 
> And I forgot about Bliss's azz.... I even like Becky's so-so azz.


Mine is 
1.Alexa 
2.Carmella
3.Maryse
4.Nikki Bella
5.Emma


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Dick Murdoch shot in the Shawn Michaels video. :banderas2



Rumble 95 right ? Could you imagine Dicky Murdoch winning the Rumble and going for the title at Mania :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth knocking the phone out of that guys' hand.

:lol


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Seth breaking that guys phone made me bust out laughing.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's Gulak time!!!!!


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What could've been if HBK never hurt his back? How many more world titles?


Yeh, he was so good in the WM14 lead up, and then just gone :'(

...Although I have a controversial theory that his back never really was that badly hurt. Just an excuse because he was so fucked up with drugs. Thus his miraculous back recovery coinciding with him kicking the drugs.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Seth will be in the Rumble no matter what.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What a fucking match. 

Pissed off Seth is the best Seth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now time for an irrelevant CW match that means nothing and has no story behind it at all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Seths good. Theirs psychology their. He got injured, took him out of the last mania. Took him a year to get back to where he is, and Trips takes it away from him. Theirs a story their. Not sure why they don't just just make Seth Face. Unless he already is.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Ole big nose better not pull a Booker T/RVD/Kane/Orton/CM Punk/Sting move on Rollins at Mania.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Rumble 95 right ? Could you imagine Dicky Murdoch winning the Rumble and going for the title at Mania :ha


It wouldn't have surprised me. I mean that was the year Kevin Nash was champion and Mabel was King of the Ring and I believe they headlined PPVs against each other, so yeah anything was possible in 1995, lol.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Rollins needs to be in the Rumble.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I've seriously pissed if he broke my phone


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

ITS CLOBBERIN TIME


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Uhh this cruiserweight bullshit....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great so we go from that to CW stuff...yawn.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Seths good. Theirs psychology their. He got injured, took him out of the last mania. Took him a year to get back to where he is, and Trips takes it away from him. Theirs a story their. *Not sure why they don't just just make Seth Face. Unless he already is.*


He's been a babyface for the last 6 months :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> Rumble 95 right ? Could you imagine Dicky Murdoch winning the Rumble and going for the title at Mania :ha


You know it wasn't a good Rumble when past his prmie Dick Murdoch was in the final 6 :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Want a piss break? Put the CW's out there. Really feel like this division is permanently doomed.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate TJ Perkins with a passion. Jesus gtfo.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

M
U
S
T
A
F
A

ALI


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still dabbing in 2017 fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

That pop for Gallagher though :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

TJP is an embarrassment.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

TJ Perkins is my male go-away heat. Dabbing cunt.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

Cruiserweight time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol first ever "I forfeit match" they say that as if it isn't exactly the same as an i quit match with a name change.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They might as well release TJ Perkins. Inaugural cruiserweight champ to played out loser in just a few months.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I haven't watched since summer slam and I feel like everything is the exact same. Like same rivalries and same guys in the same part of the cards


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Naw.. gotta check it out.
> 
> And I forgot about Bliss's azz.... I even like Becky's so-so azz.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Feel awful for these guys having to follow the highest and only high point of raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Want a piss break? Put the CW's out there. Really feel like this division is permanently doomed.


Try as I might I honestly can't be bothered to care about the CW Divison.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Austin Aries saying that Jack Gallagher assaulted Ariya Daivari and his family with umbrellas last week :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

CW Matches have become the new Divas Matches. You know what i mean?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh great so we go from that to CW stuff...yawn.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God when the hell is Aries gonna be back? Isn't he cleared to wrestle yet?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Follow up to Zayn and Seth Freakin Rollins with a Triple H tease is a 6 man tag full of guys no one knows/cares about.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to see Neese vs Neville for the CW title.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


>


Bless......:trips8


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Trios titles would be different and could work for these guys all of whom have no individual mic skills or personality. It is something different from what the other shows do too


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The CW Division is truly a waste of purple tape.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cruiserweights = ratingzzz :duck


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

DA GREEN POWER RANGER


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Power that Be said:


> So if I work in Law Enforcement and I am about to arrest a suspect and suddenly someone drives by with a loud audio system playing music in their car , and I stare at the car while the suspect escapes, wouldn't I be considered a dum ass ?


Either that, or you dead, cause the suspect shot or stabbed you, while you were listening to some music. :buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the best move you'll see all night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who is this Mustafa Ali guy?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Follow up to Zayn and Seth Freakin Rollins with a Triple H tease is a 6 man tag full of guys no one knows/cares about.


It's a veritable "who's that" of wrestlers.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Try as I might I honestly can't be bothered to care about the CW Divison.



Don't forget the scuttlebutt about 205 Live absolutely TANKING on the network viewership numbers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That headbutt looked vicious.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> Feel awful for these guys having to follow the highest and only high point of raw


why? they would have an hard time following the lowest point of the show. They are just about as irrelevant as one can be


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do I feel like Jack Gallagher might Benoit/Bryan himself with those vicious headbutts of his?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

There's too much dead weight for such a lean division. Nese, Perkins, Daivari, many of tehse guys just aren't worth the time investment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> CW Matches have become the new Divas Matches. You know what i mean?


Yeah i agree, in the sense that they just throw all of them out there in a special attraction match that has no meaning or story involved. And pretty much everyone just sees them as a piss break.

Now i'm just waiting for the next E reality show, Total Cruiserweights.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corey said Perkins had that Jersey Shore haircut :lol


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I want to see Neese vs Neville for the CW title.


Why? Because they have the exact same image and style? lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Of course we go from bad to bad with the Cruisers to the New Day.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

#GiveCruiserweightsAChance


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

God, please no Titus interruption


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Roxinius said:


> Feel awful for these guys having to follow the highest and only high point of raw


It still ain't as hard as following Orton and Cena


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Great more shit that makes me want to change the channel...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Of course we go from bad to bad with the Cruisers to the New Day.


Yeah and New Day have been in limbo since dropping the titles.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> Ole big nose better not pull a Booker T/RVD/Kane/Orton/CM Punk/Sting move on Rollins at Mania.


He wont HHH loves Rollins


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I wouldn't count out Seth being left out of the Rumble just yet.


This. I highly doubt Seth/HHH happens at the Rumble. Rollins isn't going to be left off the card either.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Corey said Perkins had that Jersey Shore haircut :lol


Dead reference is dead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


>


The lord is my shepherd and he knows WHAT I WANT wens3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

some internet genius wrestling fan needs to use the audio of that 'shooter' advert over the tp of something else pertaining to Jack swagger and vince lol 'i want swagger dead' ... 'how do you know there's a conspiracy' .... it's fucking sitting there waiting for lawls lol. 

poor old thwags


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_Holy Foley_ fpalm no-one cares


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The cruiserweights are talented but not presented in a way that will make anyone care. The purple ropes are one thing that needs to go, they are distracting.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I also find it hilarious how Daivari brings up that he has a family name to live up to in all his promos, lol what name exactly? Shawn Daivari was nothing more than irrelevant jobber during his WWE stint, his only semi meaningful time there was as Muhammad Hassan's manager. The Daivari name has ZERO value in WWE or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Of course we go from bad to bad with the Cruisers to the New Day.


finally it's oveeeee... oh crap :heyman4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Watched Raw as if it was just another TV show. 

Been pretty decent.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and New Day have been in limbo since dropping the titles.


Only reason they did it is because WWE wants to stick it to Demolition as they're part of that concussion lawsuit. I truly believe they had no long term plan for the New Day aside from selling merch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah and New Day have been in limbo since dropping the titles.


There's nothing for them to do. Turn them heel and have Kofi/X take a step back so E can be pushed as a singles guy.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Great match.
> 
> Have to think Seth will still be in the Rumble match. They’re not gonna have one of their top guy just not be on the show. Because with no HHH there, there is nothing else for him to do on the show.
> 
> Stephanie probably puts him in the #1 spot if I had to guess.


Before the end of the show Mick's gonna be like, "Yeah, I never talked to Stephanie, I had Noelle do that just for the lulz! :lmao"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HHH's theme music being more over than the entire full time roster is :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

At least it's not Titus. This will probably end up with a 10-man tag match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Shouldn't New Day want to get their belts back?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Where is CM Punk to shoot on new Day for shucking and jiving like he shot on Brodus Clay for shucking and jiving


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AND WE GO FROM BAD TO WORSE WITH THE NEW DAY TO ENZO & CASS !! cry:cry


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Xavier got rid of his facial hair! He is just like Jericho, looks better with it!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh no, not this.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Just what this segment needed, more cringe.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Not Titus interrupting the New Day again, thats the best part of Raw so far.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One of the only times where I am glad these muppets come out. Thanks for interrupting New Day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here we go with the nursery rhymes.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Pongo said:


> finally it's oveeeee... oh crap :heyman4


...shit


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> HHH's theme music being more over than the entire full time roster is :lmao :lmao :lmao.


IT'S ALL BOUT DA GAME AND HOW YA PLAY IT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh... it always amazes me that those dumb asses in the crowd get excited and stand up when New Day come out "Oh yay New Day!!! Time to hear bad jokes and gay sexual innuendos!!".


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Big Cass is one of the worst mic workers I have heard in wrestling


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jindar Mahal is such a waste of space. But that's his purpose really.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev about to save this segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, this guy.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Uh Cass you need to ask Steph.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you Rusev for shutting those muppets up!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

I like how random guys like Big Cass and Xavier Woods can just declare themselves in but a multiple time world champ like Seth Rollins need to win a match to get in


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lana Looking Fiiinnneee


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Remember when you had to win matches in order to be in the Rumble Match? I memba.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

New Day are the longest reigning tag champions right? As soon as they got the record with this lineage of tag belt, they lost. They were just placeholders who were and are long past their sell-by date.

Demolition never had to remind anyone of their record either 

Enzo & Cass' schtick will go over in Texas like a fart in a church


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Enzo interrupting New Day and shutting them up makes me like him like Rocky Mavia in the year 2000


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So all it takes to get into the match is to go out and publicly announce you're entering the match? Problem solved Seth. Get back out there!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jinder is fucking gassed up!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Handsome Rusev :HA


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Rusev.... Along with Cesaro, the most underutilized talent in the world.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Rusev and Lana are pretty lame on Total Divas. Ruined them for me. *


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lane is just :banderas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would someone please give Mahal a piss test? Cause i'd really like him gone now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So Sami Zayn has to earn his RR spot but Cass & Rusev can just waltz in ?!?!?!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vein-y Mahal


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These guys get to enter with no problem. Sami had to qualify lolz.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Handsome Rusev :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

And here comes Titus fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Only leaves a few slots left. A couple to smackdown tomorrow and the rest being surprises.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev makes a lot of sense, all the time. :justsayin


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Lol @ X "omgg" when Titus' music plays ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anddddd, it gets bad again. Fuck off Titus.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rusev is a ready made meal for....










Titus about to retire?!?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE's booking has no consistency from one segment to the next. These guys enter the Rumble no problem.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The fucking STATE of Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

mattheel said:


> This. I highly doubt Seth/HHH happens at the Rumble. Rollins isn't going to be left off the card either.


Yeah Rollins vs HHH isn't happening at the Rumble. HHH has yet to make an actual appearance. It's a WM match for sure. 

The way I see it is Mick will find a way to get Rollins back into the Rumble, but he'll go in as the number one entrant. I can’t imagine WWE booking the Rumble and not having Seth, one of their top guys, not involved. Doesn’t make sense. I’m happy the feud with HHH is starting, but I would like to see Rollins in the Rumble match. Even if he gets screwed over it doesn't matter. HHH costing him another match again, will just continue to add fire to the feud that is needs right now.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Could all of these guys like.. get lost? please...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Can The New Day please fuck off and never come back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least they are packing all these muppets into a single segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Who writes this shit? :lol

That 8 man tag match got a big pop! ...


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I want Pancake Patterson.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I will take this opportunity to announce that I am also in the Rumble this Sunday


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

God, did Titus fail basic math? 8-man tag match with 5 vs 4?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana more over than all those geeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the stuff that sucks about current day wrestling.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Obese Turtle said:


> Rusev.... Along with Cesaro, the most underutilized talent in the world.


Cesaro is being utilized perfectly right now...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Braun better squash all of these jokes in under 2 minutes tbh.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Titus actually won a troll war


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Titus has just been informed? Is he wearing an ear piece?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowgie might take the Rumble elimination record this sunday.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Braun squash yes fucking please


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad creative realized putting Strowman in any segment makes it immediately better.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

BRAUN ... KILL THEM ALL!! THE DEITY'S OF ANGER DEMAND IT!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day is still entertaining as hell.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cash me outside how bout dah lol!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I will take this opportunity to announce that I am also in the Rumble this Sunday


Good luck hope you get #27


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm confused by the math here

5 vs 3 was at least a 8 men tag team match

5 vs 4 is ... 9

am i missing something?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gimme More said:


> *Rusev and Lana are pretty lame on Total Divas. Ruined them for me. *


I won't lie, I don't really respect any of the women who agree to do that show.


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Braun bouta squash everyone until he runs after a Big Cass staredown.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I too would like to announce my entry in this royal rumble match thing


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus you drunk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Follow up a 6 man Cruiserweight tag match with an 8 man tag
If that's not entertainment I don't know what is
FUCK


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Never thought I'd be hyped to see BRAUN STROWMAN.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Yeah Rollins vs HHH isn't happening at the Rumble. HHH has yet to make an actual appearance. It's a WM match for sure.
> 
> The way I see it is Mick will find a way to get Rollins back into the Rumble, but he'll go in as the number one entrant. I can’t imagine WWE booking the Rumble and not having Seth, one of their top guys, not involved. Doesn’t make sense. I’m happy the feud with HHH is starting, but I would like to see Rollins in the Rumble match. Even if he gets screwed over it doesn't matter. HHH costing him another match again, will just continue to add fire to the feud that is needs right now.


I dig this. Seth entering number one and making it to the end only to get screwed by HHH would be great to build this feud. Will make up for a ton of lost time imo.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

It's to early to have Strowman vs Big Cass


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Was Rusev ever as intimidating as Strowman?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So Sami Zayn has to earn his RR spot but Cass & Rusev can just waltz in ?!?!?!


Steph doesn't likes Sami and is obviously working in tandem with Triple H which lead to costing Rollins the match.

Heel authority figures making things difficult for the faces is not strange.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> I won't lie, I don't really respect any of the women who agree to do that show.


*They getting money and having fun doing it. Lana and Rusev are just typical TV ppl. I was shocked to see Rusev was a total :mark: for himself. No big deal, just didn't expect that from him.*


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Strowgie might take the Rumble elimination record this sunday.


not sure it's the right rumble for that, it's packed with stars and many will have to throw some ass out of the ring themselves.. i don't see many chances to beat the record


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DirectorsCut said:


> I want Pancake Patterson.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Steph doesn't likes Sami and is obviously working in tandem with Triple H which lead to costing Rollins the match.
> 
> *Heel authority figures making things difficult for the faces is not strange*.


But Cass is a face as well :hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully this match doesn't last long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Yeah Rollins vs HHH isn't happening at the Rumble. HHH has yet to make an actual appearance. It's a WM match for sure.
> 
> The way I see it is Mick will find a way to get Rollins back into the Rumble, but he'll go in as the number one entrant. I can’t imagine WWE booking the Rumble and not having Seth, one of their top guys, not involved. Doesn’t make sense. I’m happy the feud with HHH is starting, but I would like to see Rollins in the Rumble match. Even if he gets screwed over it doesn't matter. HHH costing him another match again, will just continue to add fire to the feud that is needs right now.


Yeah that's one way it could go.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone see that captain America trailer? They just showed the entire ending pretty much lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So Sami Zayn has to earn his RR spot but Cass & Rusev can just waltz in ?!?!?!


They're continuing the Steph grudge against Zayn for not winning the IC title, while having her use that to throw an obstacle at Seth, and doing a crappy job of explaining it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> But Cass is a face as well :hmm:


and New Day, and Goldberg, and Rollins, but apparently Steph changed her mind on that one. Ah well...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how suddenly Roid Mahal's Rusev's sidekick for life now because they was in some dumb comedy segment backstage. Yeah it has nothing to do with them both being foreigners i bet....


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Strowgie might take the Rumble elimination record this sunday.


Not happening. I DO see him possibly getting the Diesel Spot and eliminating 7-8 men when it's all said and done.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Steph doesn't likes Sami and is obviously working in tandem with Triple H which lead to costing Rollins the match.
> 
> Heel authority figures making things difficult for the faces is not strange.


But why Cass? He is a face too and, as far as I know, he isn't really liked by the Authority for how goofy he is


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> But Cass is a face as well :hmm:


Doesn't means Steph must have an issue with every face and make things difficult for all of them. Steph has shown previously (like before SurvivorSeries) that she doesn't likes Sami.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Why hasn't strowman killed everyone on sight? I don't get it


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

List of RR entrants so far:

- Goldberg
- Brock Lesnar
- Xavier Woods
- Kofi Kingston
- Big E
- Chris Jericho
- Braun Strowman
- Baron Corbin
- Undertaker
- Dean Ambrose
- The Miz
- Dolph Ziggler
- Cesaro
- Sheamus
- Bray Wyatt
- Randy Orton
- Luke Harper
- Big Show
- Sami Zayn
- Big Cass
- Rusev
- Titus O'Neal

*There are 8 slots left.
*Seth Rollins might still compete in the rumble match though. I can't see him being absent in the ppv, and he's unlikely going to have a singles match in the card.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Anyone see that captain America trailer? They just showed the entire ending pretty much lol


......It came out 6 years ago.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

All the royal rumble this year is going to do is going to continue story lines....Goldberg and Brock will continue, Rusev and Cass will continue, something will happen with Wyatt Family fighting each other in the rumble. I'm sure there's more im missing, the only thing about the rumble is that the winner is unpredictable (probably Taker).


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

It's real bad when even Graves can't hype Titus and his "bark" with a straight face.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Does RUsev have a nosebleed?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm too tired  raw has become perfectly watchable and i needed to see braun kill someone but i need sleep. 
ciao.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> But why Cass? He is a face too and, as far as I know, he isn't really liked by the Authority for how goofy he is


Again, Steph doesn't needs to have an issue with every face just because she has an issue with one or two of them. There is prior story with Sami and the IC title at SurvivorSeries, she doesn't likes him and wants to foil Rollins, so it all ties together.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DammitC said:


> List of RR entrants so far:
> 
> - Goldberg
> - Brock Lesnar
> ...


Please let Titus be the last undercard geek and fill the last 7 with nothing but surprises.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the Boom Shakalakah or what ever its called looks retarded, Enzo gets no extra air because of Cass supposedly launching him, Cass barely touches him, its pretty much just Enzo doing a splash from the top rope.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, Enzo vs Strowman with Graves' commentary was very fun.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DammitC said:


> List of RR entrants so far:
> 
> - Goldberg
> - Brock Lesnar
> ...


So 14 Raw, 7 SD and Undertaker. LOL.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Show! lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Enzo getting destroyed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Goodnight Enzo.






Oh hey, it's Big Show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show with USA gear on.

:hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That has to be the biggest pop for Big Show in forever


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ABAS said:


> All the royal rumble this year is going to do is going to continue story lines....Goldberg and Brock will continue, Rusev and Cass will continue, something will happen with Wyatt Family fighting each other in the rumble. I'm sure there's more im missing, the only thing about the rumble is that the winner is unpredictable (probably Taker).


AKA the Rumble is going to do its job.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show in fantastic shape.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear God, no.... fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Again, Steph doesn't needs to have an issue with every face just because she has an issue with one or two of them. *There is prior story with Sami and the IC title at SurvivorSeries*, she doesn't likes him and wants to foil Rollins, so it all ties together.


Yeah I got that, they should probably do a better job of explaining/continuing it as someone said.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

All time great


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun screaming was in sync with the start of Show's theme :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

mattheel said:


> I dig this. Seth entering number one and making it to the end only to get screwed by HHH would be great to build this feud. Will make up for a ton of lost time imo.


That and people care about Seth. Fans are behind him and they'll be pissed if he gets screwed over again. Which makes HHH get the heel heat he needs and Seth the sympathy he needs. Win/Win. I mean just tonight the crowd was pissed Seth got screwed out of the Rumble match. So it's been a very slow process, but the build up is working so far.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Guess that means no Shaq at Mania?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince must be backstage creaming his pants watching this "YEAH! look at em look how big they are YEAH!".


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Show is jacked yo one last push


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Big Show in phenomenal shape. The guy is svelte.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm starting to like Strowman's powerslam finish. I think it'd be better if he did it like British Bulldog and did a running version out of the corner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Show really lost some weight. Good for him.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Show looks to be in prime 95-96 shape.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Noooooo. Fucking stupid! The way they've booked Strowman, he should not be backing down. WTF?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Strowman's a little pussy.

He did this shit to Lesnar too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pongo said:


> not sure it's the right rumble for that, it's packed with stars and many will have to throw some ass out of the ring themselves.. i don't see many chances to beat the record





Rainmaka! said:


> Not happening. I DO see him possibly getting the Diesel Spot and eliminating 7-8 men when it's all said and done.


If he enters early he can toss enough people.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i didn't expect big show to dwarf strowman, next to him he looks almost human


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Please don't tease Show vs. Strowman for Mania. Keep it either for the Rumble Match or Fastlane.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg... I missed Show showing up.... gotta watch it on YouTube!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They've made Strowman back down from Lesnar and Big Show now.

What a monster.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh look another young talent made to look like a bitch by a part timer. LOL.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Big show 2017 :deanfpalm


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Show with USA gear on.
> 
> :hmm:


I was thinking more Texas themed for the rumble


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Show vs Shaq or Strowman at Mania?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm actually surprised on how good Show looks. He lost weight and improved his physique. Good for him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The month leading up to Royal Rumble should be about fighting over Rumble spots, not week after week of the same matches/crap.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about Braun backing down like a bitch for a second time in the past few weeks.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That "on MY TERMS" bullshit does not work for someone like Strowman. He's not about strategy, he's a wrecking machine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Little guys pick on the big guy, big guy beats them up, bigger guy threatens the big guy. So how is Strowman a heel?



SpikeDudley said:


> Anyone see that captain America trailer? They just showed the entire ending pretty much lol


I for one won't be paying to watch any more Avenger movies after the absolute cuckery of their actors during the election so I'm glad they show freebies


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> Show looks to be in prime 95-96 shape.


Dude's got a freakin' six-pack. 95 Show didn't have that. Dude is in serious shape.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuge


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Big Show is in good shape. Big Show is such a weird name if you think about it lol!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who would mark for a Team Elite stable consisting of Lesnar, Benjamin, Angle and Show?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I could understand him backing away from Lesnar because 1.) It's LESNAR and 2.) I'm sure Braun has Vietnam flashbacks of Lesnar completely murdering him last Royal Rumble but BIG SHOW? You should've clocked him!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Doesn't Roman get an automatic title rematch? Why's he asking if Jericho is giving him a rematch?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Show vs Shaq or Strowman at Mania?


Hopefully Strowman. I sure the fuck don't wanna see Show/Shaq. I actually don't wanna see both, but I'd rather have Show/Strowman.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ChairShot90 said:


> I'm actually surprised on how good Show looks. He lost weight and improved his physique. Good for him.


Getting to stay in China for 3 months helped him. He wasn't asked to travel. He talked about flying always being uncomfortable for him, same with rentals or some hotels not having the right bed sizes which is why he got a bus. 

There is no reason show can't be a part time attraction that works 4-5 matches a year. IT is how both he and Kane should be used actually. You can get more years out of them and just use them as ambassadors


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Big Show is in great shape" goons are out in force I see.

Who the fuck cares, it's the Big Show, get him off TV.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> I could understand him backing away from Lesnar because 1.) It's LESNAR and 2.)* I'm sure Braun has Vietnam flashbacks of Lesnar completely murdering him last Royal Rumble* but BIG SHOW? You should've clocked him!


bruh :booklel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol the Boom Shakalakah or what ever its called looks retarded, Enzo gets no extra air because of Cass supposedly launching him, Cass barely touches him, its pretty much just Enzo doing a splash from the top rope.


(@:53, Bret missed though)





And you're right. lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Vince is really going for it for his annual 30 man wankathon this Sunday eh


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Doesn't Roman get an automatic title rematch? Why's he asking if Jericho is giving him a rematch?


When keeping Roman strong, that doesn't just mean winning every match and beating everyone up. It means being smarter than everyone as well. Chris Jericho's carelessly worded bravado just couldn't get by TBD.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rainmaka! said:


> I could understand him backing away from Lesnar because 1.) It's LESNAR and 2.) I'm sure Braun has Vietnam flashbacks of Lesnar completely murdering him last Royal Rumble but BIG SHOW? You should've clocked him!


Agree but Show is a bad MF. The only guy to win the world title in all three major promotions in wrestling history


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Come on Sexy Piñata


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man i am so torn on who i want to win this match tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The result of this match could possibly end in some serious LOLz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jojo's ass tho :homer


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The stop-start nature of Roman's theme, along with the booing that it inspires, makes me feel like the show is falling down a flight of oddly shaped stairs.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Pongo said:


> bruh :booklel


Oh come on, Braun was greener than goat shit! He didn't get the memo that "When Brock Lesnar knocks you down, YOU STAY DOWN." Legit one of the greatest moments in Rumble Match history!

:lelbrock


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok...no lie...I forgot this was live and just tried to fast forward to the end lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> The stop-start nature of Roman's theme, along with the booing that it inspires, makes me feel like the show is falling down a flight of oddly shaped stairs.


LMAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least they are closing with Goldberg


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rainmaka! said:


> Show looks to be in prime 95-96 shape.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Should HBK have won the IC title sometime between 2003-2009, to elevate the belt and put over mid/upper mid-carders properly?


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

By the way guys any chance one of the surprise appareance is nunzio?

i mean Goldberg is there...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what they'll do with Seth now he's not in the Rumble anymore :hmm: Glad for Sami, annoyed that Seth is no longer in it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Should HBK have won the IC title sometime between 2003-2009, to elevate the belt and put over mid/upper mid-carders properly?


Nah, being the main event gatekeeper was perfect for ol' HBK.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Jojo's ass tho :homer


How did I forget about JoJo's azz?!?

1. JoJo
2. Naomi
3. Bayley
4. Bliss
5. Lana


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Pongo said:


> By the way guys any chance one of the surprise appareance is nunzio?
> 
> i mean Goldberg is there...


I'd like to see Nunzio get his revenge and catch Goldberg in a Furjiwarar armbar.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Little late but I'm a bit bummed that Seth isn't in the Royal Rumble. But I'm glad that Sami is in though. I would LOVE to see him win it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

haha KO on commentary


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish WWE wasn't obsessed with rematches.


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> I could understand him backing away from Lesnar because 1.) It's LESNAR and 2.) *I'm sure Braun has Vietnam flashbacks of Lesnar completely murdering him last Royal Rumble* but BIG SHOW? You should've clocked him!


You've officially won this thread. Everybody go home!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rainmaka! said:


> Not happening. I DO see him possibly getting the Diesel Spot and eliminating 7-8 men when it's all said and done.


One of my favorite Rumble moments ever.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have to give it to Byron for telling Owens that what they're talking about has nothing to do with him, that was lame of Owens to go on about tbh.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KO is destroying Byron.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Owens shooting on Saxton :ha


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Should HBK have won the IC title sometime between 2003-2009, to elevate the belt and put over mid/upper mid-carders properly?


No he was above that belt and his job was not to put over mid carders it was to put over main event guys like Cena, Orton, Batista, etc.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please just have Goldberg come out and spear the entire CW division and then Jackhammer them all, please no long winded promo that fails. Just have him kick some ass, say a few simple words like Brock is a dead man or something and leave. Also please no going out to his kid and trying to get him excited and involved in the show, it was fine the first time but enough is enough the kid gives no fucks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sorry but I find KO incredibly irritating on commentary, he needs to STFU.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens has been boring me recently so I forgot how funny he could be on commentary.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Buster Baxter said:


> No he was above that belt and his job was not to put over mid carders it was to put over main event guys like Cena, Orton, Batista, etc.


Pardon me, I know better. Forgive me HBK fans.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sloppy exchange.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was botchy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That boched samoan drop lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Lesnar there?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Smooth transition there.... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder what they'll do with Seth now he's not in the Rumble anymore :hmm: Glad for Sami, annoyed that Seth is no longer in it.


Nah, I think Seth is still going to be in the rumble. There are 8 slots left, still an hour of the show left, and Foley can still give him another chance to compete (except this time he must enter at #1).

I just don't see them having Seth be absent in the 2nd biggest ppv for the 2nd year in a row, and I doubt that they'll just give him a random singles match instead of the rumble match.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> One of my favorite Rumble moments ever.


Classic1



Ortega_Victor said:


> You've officially won this thread. Everybody go home!


I'll be here all week! :cena5


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Byron under 30............. Yeah right.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Owens is talking too much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a waste of time.

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

KO getting boos


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Fugg... I missed Show showing up.... gotta watch it on YouTube!!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823723735408463874


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What did Owens say to Saxton? I'm hearing he supposedly buried him or was shooting on him, i went downstairs to get something and missed it.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Reigns winning Sunday confirmed


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder what they'll do with Seth now he's not in the Rumble anymore :hmm: Glad for Sami, annoyed that Seth is no longer in it.


He'll be in it.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The rumor is that Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Baron Corbin, The Miz and The Wyatts are aboard the company jet and are en route to Cleveland.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Overcoming the odds"


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah that wasn't going to happen


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ha crowd popping for locking owens in the cage


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

R.A.W-ROMAN ALWAYS WINS :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman can't win Sunday now can he :aries2


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

What a pile of shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That tank is near max capacity there.... WWE is flirting with a catastrophe on live TV...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao I can't anymore.

Maybe Reigns doesn't win Sunday.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The usage of a shark cage is literally the most idiotic gimmick I've seen this decade.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking strong 101


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foley will come out and restart the match?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns superman punch to Jericho off the cage was actually funny.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I liked that segment tbh.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That moment when you book your world champion to get stuck in a cage above the ring.

Definition of a geek.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still so time left...wonder if Mick is going to do anything about the Seth situation?...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So a big portion of the crowd boos Roman, but then they all do the OOOOOOOOOOWHHAAAAA along with him when he's setting up the spear, retarded fucking fans.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> The rumor is that Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Baron Corbin, The Miz and The Wyatts are aboard the company jet and are en route to Cleveland.


Stop lying..... really?!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That is one strong World Champion.

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So Reigns gets the last laugh the Raw before the rumble. Interesting. So does this mean Reigns will lose Sunday?


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Good Lord, just how many times has Reigns punked out Owens AND Jericho simultaneously by now? :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho knocked down like a piñata :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So a big portion of the crowd boos Roman, but then they all do the OOOOOOOOOOWHHAAAAA along with him when he's setting up the spear, retarded fucking fans.


Half of them do the OWOROAROAROAR dumb shit and the other half actually boo him. On TV you can't tell the difference.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Styles and Cena > Anything Raw is doing atm. 

People here seem to have a short memory. It was only this time last week. Some were praising WWE's booking. OMG that is the first time Owens looked legit, when he powerbombed Reigns, finnally doing it right! Week later. Oh typical WWE booking, Owens looked like a geek. Their Champ is a geek!! :lol. It's just one segment folks settle down. It was a good segment. Reigns is not winning now, if we go by Pre PPV logic.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So a big portion of the crowd boos Roman, but then they all do the OOOOOOOOOOWHHAAAAA along with him when he's setting up the spear, retarded fucking fans.


Really? I see it as them doing their version of "BOOOOOOOWWAAAAHHHHHLLLLLMMMMMAAAAHHHHH" or however his autistic screeching is supposed to go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Got the champ looking like a chump again. Can't have him looking strong 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was a real good segment with the cage. Match was ok


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So a big portion of the crowd boos Roman, but then they all do the OOOOOOOOOOWHHAAAAA along with him when he's setting up the spear, retarded fucking fans.


They're weird. Reminds me of;

"Booooooooooooooooooo"

"Ooh shit, wait."

"IF YA SMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Styles and Cena > Anything Raw is doing atm.
> 
> People here seem to have a short memory. It was only this time last week. Some were praising WWE's booking. OMG that is the first time Owens looked legit, when he powerbombed Reigns, finnally doing it right! Week later. Oh typical WWE booking, Owens looked like a geek. Their Champ is a geek!! :lol. It's just one segment folks settle down. It was a good segment. Reigns is not winning now,* if we go by Pre PPV logic*.


That really hasn't been the case for years


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Raw over yet?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This has been an enjoyable episode of RAW for me. Weakest part was the opening hour but they rebounded superbly with the rest of the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get this bitch out of here.

:lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What is going on with the sound? :lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Charly kada


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:cole 'kay gaiz let's recap the ending of the match which we had just recapped


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No DQ means Jericho might throw something from the cage for Owens to use to win the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No DQ?

Maybe Owens does retain.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cancelled! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was cringey


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sooo Reigns' mania opponent will cost him the championship this sunday?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> No DQ means Jericho might throw something from the cage for Owens to use to win the match.


Yep that very much opens things for that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im glad its NO DQ

I can also see them making it NO DQ so Reigns can use whatever weapon Jericho throws down for Owens so it doesnt look like Reigns is cheating to win


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. I hate these random interviews.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Really weak Raw this week.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

owens looks like a fool again. thx wwe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God is this bitch gonna be involved in every womens title match for the next 5 years or what? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL. No, you're not.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the shark cage was to stop a dq from happening but now the match is a no dq, i'm sorry but WTF is going on with these clowns making decisions


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte's inflections on every other word is fucking grating.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

No DQ? Chris Jericho throws down the weapon of Jericho to help KO win.
HIT IT IN MAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Really weak Raw this week.


We still have Goldberg killing jobbers, that can save the show


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fuck off Charlotte, sorry sick of her. Drop the title to Sasha or someone, I don't know anyone but Charlotte. ONly where she is because of Daddy Dearest. She pretty much said so :lol


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i don't understand why during these interviews the interviewer be it graves or cole talks like he's at a funeral


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

At least it's not an in-ring Charlotte promo.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Reigns superman punch to Jericho off the cage was actually funny.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823729049977528320


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL "remember the rumble" tagline so i guess benoit didn't win


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823730065741639681_*"NO, GOD! NO, GOD, PLEASE NO! NO! NO! NOOOOOOOO!!!"*_


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nia is one of the most dominating wrestlers on the roster? why cause shes beaten some jobbers in badly paced matches with anti climatic endings?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God is this bitch gonna be involved in every womens title match for the next 5 years or what? Jesus Christ.





Mordecay said:


> We still have Goldberg killing jobbers, that can save the show


Unless he destroys everyone who made this show sh*t tonight, I don't think he can save it :lol


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Nia Jax is BAE.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The term, 'athlete,' wouldn't be what I'd first use to describe Nia Jax. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Unless he destroys everyone who made this show sh*t tonight, I don't think he can save it :lol


Sadly he won't be destroying Roman :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia Jax.

:mj4


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> The term, 'athlete,' wouldn't be what I'd first use to describe Nia Jax. :lol


nor the 6th, 10th or 20th


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton in a Takeover promo roud


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is Nia is suppose to be a monster then she needs monster, hard type music. Not this pop music shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

She's not like most girls...

WWE's first trans character ladies and gentleman


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

LMAO what in the fuck was that shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there ever a time when Sasha isn't injured? Seems like in every feud shes ALWAYS selling some injury.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Nia is too damn cute.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Who the hell is this bitch? :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

How is Sasha being evaluated when no one outside was watching her run the ropes. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Nia Jax's theme is a lot more tolerable if you imagine the first words are "I am a monster".

Which is what I thought it was for months.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why hello, jobber! :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That jobber looked like a pornstar tbh


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Push the hot girl vince. No one cares about the staypuft marshmallow man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I literally turned my head to get water and it's over that quick:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everything about Nia is :mj4


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Every time I hear her song...

IM LIKE A MONSTER I ONLY TAKE THE NUGGETS WHEN I WANT TO..IM A MONSTERRRR

I swear those are the lyrics and I'm not being sarcastic. Maybe my TV is fucked.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait did Nia just seriously win by slamming her ass down on that womans legs?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm excited for the Rumble


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nia should not be talking


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

my fucking god that voice


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nia is awful


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Nia Jax's theme is a lot more tolerable if you imagine the first words are "I am a monster".
> 
> Which is what I thought it was for months.


wait... they are not?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WTF is wrong with Nias voice? :lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Terrible promo 

This is why Charlotte stays on top cause NONE of the other women can even cut a decent promo to save their lives


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love leggings


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did get a little chuckle out of the tiny _let's go jobber_ chant :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Of course she uses A KNEE STRIKE WHEN SHE HAS AN INJURED KNEE !!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Now that is how you do an impacting exchange!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice attack.

Dat ass.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> Terrible promo
> 
> This is why Charlotte stays on top cause NONE of the other women can even cut a decent promo to save their lives


None of the Raw woman. The SD woman blow the Raw woman away when it comes to promos.


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

Can i please have NXT heel Sasha, please!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So.... double knees from Sasha, and no pain whatsoever? :eyeroll


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sasha looks like one of those ants from a bugs life.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That amazing selling by Sasha :franklol

Booty looking on point though


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

THAT WAS SOME SELLING, OH MY GOD :lmao


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

No selling her injury lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> WTF is wrong with Nias voice?





A-C-P said:


> She's not like most girls...
> 
> WWE's first trans character ladies and gentleman


:jericho2


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great match bw Zayn and Rollins :mark:

Lana is soooooo fine. Lol at Xavier. 

Owens cracking me up on commentary. Berating Byron :lmao

The Queen looking glorious!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha has an ass? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty sure that jobber was Candice LaRae. If not, looks like her.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Taroostyles said:


> Terrible promo
> 
> This is why Charlotte stays on top cause NONE of the other women can even cut a decent promo to save their lives


More like they put Charlotte on top even when she sucked at promos and she was able to improve because they were giving her so much.

Same thing happened to Shield Rollins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Some of these Nia comments :lmao

She's okay with me though. lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nia Jax vs. Karma.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

In before Emmalina promo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> :jericho2


YOU JUST MADE THE LIST.........the pre op list Booooook it maaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I wonder who's shitter at this point Nia or Dana?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Emmalna :lol. Biggest flop in WWE History, and she hasen't even returned yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nope. Too late with Emma. Don't care anymore.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3ku1 said:


> Sasha has an ass? :lol


Not a huge one but still a very nice one


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

With this much hype, Emma is definitely going to be a disappointment unless she wins the Royal Rumble.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Sasha has an ass? :lol


She's got more 5head than she does an ass :lol




Would probably still smash :mj


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Damn. I thought they would've stoped with Emmalina vignette but nope.

YAY RICH SWANN!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Has Emma been cleared to wrestle? If so why won't they go ahead and debut her?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another CW match. Eh.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Not a huge one but still a very nice one


Meh


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alicia Faaaaaaaaaawkes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Sasha has an ass? :lol


A nice one


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> She's got more 5head than she does an ass :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Probably"................. Lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

What the funk just happened? The Wrestling Forum theme colors changed from RAW red to SmackDown blue on their own. :shocked:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Sasha but why would she do the double knee strike if her knee is hurt?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Meeki said:


> In before Emmalina promo


Called it


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> She's got more 5head than she does an ass :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jesus christ :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> A nice one


Yeah does nothing for me :lol/ She's got an ass, but so does everyone. She's not up their with the Kieblers is she.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we finish this match already?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Swann's athleticism is next level. Jesus.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like Sasha but why would she do the double knee strike if her knee is hurt?


Maybe to prove how tough she is? Seems like a pretty Boss thing to do.
Much better than having her cry and cut emotional promos.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

You can even see the difference in reaction to this match and the other CW match earlier.

Swann has charisma and is so athletic and they atleast have some story to Dar with Alicia.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> "Probably"................. Lol.


The :mj was meant to be ironic.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> "Probably"................. Lol.



Right :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I prefer the blue layout of this forum. 

I'm not the only one seeing this right?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Raw is putting me to sleep and it's 2:45pm...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Noam Dar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rich Swann.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Strategize said:


> Maybe to prove how tough she is? Seems like a pretty Boss thing to do.
> Much better than having her cry and cut emotional promos.


I didn't think about it like that. I think it's okay to have emotional segments sometimes but it shouldn't be something she does every week. Like I understand crying when you win the title and all that. :smile2:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Right :lol


Is the blue layout blinding you from the :mj in my original post?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

only return for the finish lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Meeki said:


> In before Emmalina promo


Think I need to take out my contacts because I read this as "In before Emmalina porno".


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Swann says the dumbest shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there anyone in this company capable of cutting a good promo?

Holy fuck, this roster.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SD Live is tommorro, SD live is tommorro, sd live is tommorro..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


And no, I didn't make that GIF or most of the ones I've ever posted, unless it was in my sig/avatar. lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh a promo too?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Annnnnd there it is, WWE's already turned Neville into a chicken shit heel, god damn it can not ONE fucking heel be a bad ass with no fear?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Swann :mark:

Why do faces always just sit in the ring and watch them walk away :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Is there anyone in this company capable of cutting a good promo?
> 
> Holy fuck, this roster.


Barring possibly Wyatt. Man it's the worst era of all time when it comes to promos.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I love leggings


They are very comfortable to wear lol! :grin2:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Goldberg to end the show? Guess I can switch off early then. 

Raw sucked again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> The :mj was meant to be ironic.......


Chill, bruh. I was just messing. I knew how you meant it :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a waste of time.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally, a star besides Jericho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we just end this already, please?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Annnnnd there it is, WWE's already turned Neville into a chicken shit heel, god damn it can not ONE fucking heel be a bad ass with no fear?


That would imply he is booked weak as fuck in matches, which he is not. All heels do that hop on the rope and back down thing, even BROCK AND BRAUN do it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cw = the divas revolution, guess if dunn gets hold of the uk division then that will become 205 live


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Decent Raw, not as good as SDL. But better. Just feels like rematches, rematches galore. Nothing creative, lke SD live.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

It fucking sucks that Rollins out of the Royal Rumble. Him for Sami Zayn is just a shit trade. I hope he somehow gets back in.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

The first half of Raw was way better than the main event will be. Just sayin'.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> They are very comfortable to wear lol! :grin2:


I love them for..... reasons.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It fucking sucks that Rollins out of the Royal Rumble. Him for Sami Zayn is just a shit trade. I hope he somehow gets back in.


Zayn didn't even get a big pop when he won.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I guess Seth is still huffing around backstage while Mick Foley keeps yelling about getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More fucking CW geeks. ENOUGH ALREADY. Man, this company blows. Give me 1995 anyday over this TRASH.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Nothing except sitdown interviews for Charlotte and Bayley? Come the fuck on, I'd take a basic beatdown over that.

It's the fucking go home show.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo wtf is this shit.

No offense to the cruiserweights but the Rumble is on Sunday and they spent half the show promoting 205 Live.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alicia FUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKSSSSSSSS


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Get these fucking geeks off my tv and get to GOLDBERG already.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> More fucking CW geeks. ENOUGH ALREADY. Man, this company blows. Give me 1995 anyday over this TRASH.


1995 Raw and WCW 2000 is better then this shit.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Alicia says Cedric's name like he's a bad child.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wtf is 205 live?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking terrible...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah to hell with it, i did laugh "you almost made him cry" LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alicia Fox is embarrassing....fugg off wit dat shiet cuh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> They are very comfortable to wear lol! :grin2:





wkc_23 said:


> I love them for..... reasons.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dude Alicia Fox is the worst, I know she's crazy and it's supposed to be really fun but it's just terrible.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Zayn didn't even get a big pop when he won.


Exactly. The crowd was pissed Seth lost.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nope, not watching that pre-show.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

TWO refs assigned to the match?!? The blood, the horror, oh no!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"You just jealous! He could of cried!" I don't blame the talent, I blame the shitty writers for this embarrasment.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"You ALMOST made him cry!" - Alicia Fox 2017

What in the fuck???? Great way to make Noam Dar look tough :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking tired of them putting title matches on the fucking pre show, that shit should be reserved for CW matches, put the title matches on the ppv damn it and treat it like you actually give a fuck about the belts.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

This whole show other than Rollins/Zayn has been pretty bad.

Especially for a go home show to the Rumble.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I love them for..... reasons.


Some women like them because they are comfortable and some guys like them because of how women look in them. 

I guess that's why you like them. :laugh:


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

look at how fucking fast the atmosphere changed when that theme started


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Honestly Goldberg or taker or strowman or someone unexpected is winning.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Leave that stuff for 205 why are you wasting time on RAW with that right now?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Won't lie epic Goldberg entrance :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fan ripping his shirt up :HA


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Is Goldberg bleeding?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DELETE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That guy ripping the t shirt off :ha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goldberg is bleeding lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What happened to his head? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goldberg looks skinnier


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Yearly Rumble brawl coming. Hopefully with Titus O'Neil standing tall.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

LOL this dude busted himself open getting hyped for a promo


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why the fuck is he bleeding? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Zayn didn't even get a big pop when he won.


There were still 11 spots left, and there are only jobbers remaining on the roster. Even if they put in some surprises, they could easily have Rollins and Sami in there.

It just feels like WWE trying to do something "unpredictable" for the sake of it, since we're all expecting HHH to cost Rollins at the Rumble, but sometimes predictable is just fine. 

If they really wanted to be "unpredictable", then the smarter move would have been HHH interfering in the Owens/Reigns match to help Owens, but Rollins attacking him and beating him so that referees have to break them apart. Not only is it logical with what happened last year, it'd give HHH justification for costing Rollins later in the night.

We still get to the same point, but in a different way. The Royal Rumble becomes a lot less interesting without Rollins. Not because he had a chance of winning, but because it's not that stacked contrary to what they're trying to market. There were about 9 notable guys in there, and Rollins was easily the most notable guy in there who wasn't a part-timer.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

OMG BLOOD

QUICK! CUT THE CAMERAS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg forgot his lines.

:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well what a fuck up


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

What the fuck lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He wants the Intercontinental title


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Was Goldberg shot with a mini mini-sniper rifle?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL at those fans being actually bigger than Goldberg


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The fuck happened to his head...


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol the blood is making him sound rattled


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Goldberg doesn't even know the name of the sorry a** belt :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

How come Goldberg sounds like he has the sniffles at the beginning of his entrance?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Way to breeak kayfabe Berg..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Spit it out Goldberg


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ahahahahaahhaahahha wtf


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Goldberg is botching the fuck out of this promo
:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yikes. Goldberg may have concussed himself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goldberg hit his head pretty hard, isn't he?


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I think he really hurt his head lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

maybe it's not the fans, maybe you have a concussion you big dummy


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

LOOOL he has no idea what he is talking about

Why is he bleeding?!?!?!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

He knocked himself out I think


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

.......God end this shit already Goldberg has fucked up 5 times already, just have him destroy some jobbers don't let him cut a 5 minute promo ffs.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Goldberg drunk :booklel


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I looked away for 2 seconds and now is he bleeding? TF did i miss?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL at the stage guy telling goldy to clean his head


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's bleeding because he hit his head against the wall in the hallway.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> He wants the Intercontinental title


POTN. :grin2:


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

The crowd isn't paying attention and neither am I the blood mistake is too distracting haha.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

They sent out Heyman to save Goldberg.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

LMFAO


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

They said he head butted his locker room door lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

What in ..the..hell is going on with Goldberg.


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> I looked away for 2 seconds and now is he bleeding? TF did i miss?


Same.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

He headbutted the door on his way to the ring he might have a concussion legit


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

why is his head bleeding?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

All that blood loss is making him light headed and forget his lines.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I can't stop laughing at Goldberd bleeding.

What the fuck, he is so normal.. :lol :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Blood! PG Era is over!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh Goldberg. :goldberg


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm dying :rock4 between the costant fuckup and the selfinflicted gapping wound this segment is surreal


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg is a badass for cutting a promo while his skull is bleeding.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This mothafucka has a concussion :maury


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Jesus Bill did you HAVE to hit your head, especially during a concussion lawsuit against this company.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Get. Goldberg. Off. My. TV.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Love Goldberg but think he fucking knocked himself out for a sec or something wtf


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

29 guys in the back (RAW backstage) Goldberg?!? You DOOO know some of those guys are on SDL riiiiight? 

Go away Oldturd.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

MY NAME IS PAUL HEYMAN AND I AM A CERTIFIED G AND A BONAFIDE STUD.. oops wrong intro sorry.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Did Goldberg have a fucking stroke? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wait but wasn't Goldberg an amazing promo way beyond any of the "geeks" in the lockeroom? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HES FUCKING HERE


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Goldberg didn't get a concussion from banging his head on the door. Maybe that's why he forgot his lines. :laugh: I'm just playing around!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LEsnar!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"If I have to spear and jack-off, er, I mean jack-hammer 29 other guys"


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

This shit storm of a segment has made my night lmao


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

oh FUCK I WASN'T READY FOR THIS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Wait but wasn't Goldberg an amazing promo way beyond any of the "geeks" in the lockeroom? :lol


Goldberg's always been terrible on the mic. Plenty from his era were GOATs on it, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I had no idea Bork would be here.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Somebody said that Goldberg bangs his head on the wall to prepare for a segment.

I now believe it.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOORK!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Did Goldberg seriously give himself a concussion during his entrance? lol i cant.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emasculated? Is Steph entering to the Rumble?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

WTF? Goldberg injured himself? Isn't this how his WCW career ended, too? That was great for all the wrong reasons, sorry to anyone who tuned out early.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Destroy this old fool Brock!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Goldberg's always been terrible on the mic. Plenty from his era were GOATs on it, though.


I know but when he came back some people were saying that.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL.DUMBASS!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How do people not know how Goldberg got hurt? Did people NOT see his entrance?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

JESUS CHRSIT WHAT A SEGMENT


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Taker! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

UNDERTAKAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Taker is here!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark;


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

UNDERTAKER, I ALMOST FAINTED.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

bwaaaaaaaa gaaawwwwwwwwwddd!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

UNDERTAKER!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Angle is coming out next


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

fpalm two geezers and a lazy part timer


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW. Taker looks 10x older than Goldberg.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:banderas


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT SERIOUSLY?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TAKER?!?!/ WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BEST RAW ENDING EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I've got an idea for holy foley. Noelle becomes a stripper.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker!!!! :mark: I wanted physical fighting between the three but that's ok. Great ending to the show.


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

Why go off the air there? The segment had some potential if it had gone on.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Emasculated? Is Steph entering to the Rumble?


Fuck sake do NOT give her any ideas......


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

One of them is winning the rumble then. 

Hopefully taker so he challenges cena.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No one is as over as those 3, not even close


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

wtf undertaker looks bloated.. Like he is eating for 2.. His chest is massive.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Sick booking Vince


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I've actually enjoyed this Raw. That's the way to end it. You don't have to have someone standing tall EVERY episode. Create the suspense and let it ride to the Rumble.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Abisial said:


> fpalm two geezers and a lazy part timer


Thank you.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Mania triple threat?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

That stare down was enough of a sell for me! :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

It went off the air a little soon. Was hoping for something more...


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Abisial said:


> fpalm two geezers and a lazy part timer


The styles cena and Shane McMahon segment is tomorrow


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Best ending to Raw in years!! But what does this suggest? Three way at mania :lol? Goldberg v taker? Taker winning the rumble shit knows. Overall a good Raw. SD Live is still kicking its respective asses though.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I legit marked out when Taker's gong hit.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

IM HYPED!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns/Jeri-KO opening segment 

- Seth Rollins/Mick Foley backstage segments

- Seth Rollins vs Sami Zayn + Triple H's return tease

- Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Roman Reigns post-match attack + shark cage lockage (especially Jericho hanging on to the cage :lmao)

- Kevin Owens promo post-lockage

- Charlotte Flair's promo with Corey Graves via satellite

- Goldberg/Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar/Undertaker closing segment


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Called it.

Goldberg/Lesnar face off and the Undertaker's gong will sound.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lothario said:


> :banderas


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Was expecting the generic brawl with those 2 beating up a bunch of midcarders. That was a pretty slick way to finish, left me wanting more. Cant wait for the Rumble!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>





:laugh: I guess I can see why guys like them so much lol!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, crowd going crazy after Taker appeared. Taker/Goldberg... hell Taker/Goldberg/Lesnar in the same ring. What a site. Amazing. :mark:

Raw has that and the Zayn/Rollins match going for it, which is more than most Raws. So I guess this show was a success.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I know but when he came back some people were saying that.


it was said in a different context though, one in which he didn't restart his week on a solid door

jesus i still can't believe that happened :flair4


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> :jericho2





Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I've got an idea for holy foley. Noelle becomes a stripper.


or frank the wank gets hit my a tank:ghost


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We don't need fancy-flippy matches with no story and bland characters with horrible dialogue closing out Raw. All it takes is a Mexican Staring Standoff with Lesnar, Goldberg and Undertaker

Undertaker to win the Rumble


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok I'm sold , take my $59.9....opps I mean $9.99 , I'm getting the Rumble...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What. A. Visual.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What was up with Taker's chest? It looked ... larger? Like almost as if he bulked or something.

His hair though, I wish he'd just go back to the WM 30 look, the long hair isn't working anymore.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, crowd going crazy after Taker appeared. Taker/Goldberg... hell Taker/Goldberg/Lesnar in the same ring. What a site. Amazing. :mark:

Raw has that and the Zayn/Rollins match going for it, which is more than most Raws. So I guess this show was a "success."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My childhood. The idea of Goldberg and THE FUCKING Undertaker looking at each other. I use to dream about this during the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That was a great stare down at the end. I marked out. And no it doesnt mean anything except to hype us for the rumble.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

NOOOO why did it have to end at that part? Well maybe we will see them wrestle at the Rumble!


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't care who gets offended by this comment. That was the best ending in my opinion in years. This new weak generation of wrestlers are getting outshadowed by these three. Stop worrying about executing a move to perfection and step it up.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That just made it even more obvious Taker is winning, which is a damn shame to waste a Rumble win on an old guy thats only gonna stick around for Mania and disappear for another year. Its too obvious they're setting up Taker vs Cena, which means cena takes the title from AJ, anyone with half a brain and an ounce of wrestling knowledge should put those puzzle pieces together.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I know but when he came back some people were saying that.


Messing his lines or not Goldberg still has that manly fight feel intensity in his promos that 99% of roster nowadays lacks. And that intensity is the most important thing when you are trying to sell a fight or a wrestling match.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

They really should have Taker show up on Smackdown in similar style tomorrow during a Cena/Styles staredown to keep him as a wild card for both brands and keep people guessing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> That just made it even more obvious Taker is winning, which is a damn shame to waste a Rumble win on an old guy thats only gonna stick around for Mania and disappear for another year. Its too obvious they're setting up Taker vs Cena, which means cena takes the title from AJ, anyone with half a brain and an ounce of wrestling knowledge should put those puzzle pieces together.


But But Meltzer said Taker vs Cena was canceled


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Best ending to Raw in years!! But what does this suggest? Three way at mania :lol? Goldberg v taker? Taker winning the rumble shit knows. Overall a good Raw. SD Live is still kicking its respective asses though.


I agree, one of the best endings I've seen in years, but I don't think it suggests anything. I think they're just building hype for Rumble. Like I said in my last post, it's refreshing to see them hype it in that kind of way, then have it go off air because it creates suspense. Now we wait to see them go at it on a grander stage.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

To sum up that episode.

Big Show & Strowman had a stare down. Goldberg, Undertaker & Lesnar had a stare down. Vince got two erections.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SpikeDudley said:


> The styles cena and Shane McMahon segment is tomorrow


Styles is fulltime, Cena has been there 15 years straight, and Shane McMahon hasn't been stealing MainEvents for years (Wow a Survivor Series spot and a lost to the Undertaker).


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Taker living upto his nickname looking about 150 years old.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> That just made it even more obvious Taker is winning, which is a damn shame to waste a Rumble win on an old guy thats only gonna stick around for Mania and disappear for another year. Its too obvious they're setting up Taker vs Cena, which means cena takes the title from AJ, anyone with half a brain and an ounce of wrestling knowledge should put those puzzle pieces together.


Wasn't Taker v Cena scrapped?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

A-Will said:


> I don't care who gets offended by this comment. That was the best ending in my opinion in years. This new weak generation of wrestlers are getting outshadowed by these three. Stop worrying about executing a move to perfection and step it up.


While I'm not going to pretend there's like a lot of talent on the current roster, exposure is a thing. Neither Taker, Goldberg, or Lesnar would seem like a big deal if they were fulltime. Being part-timer grants some huge benefits, and these kind of reactions are a result of that. Hell, just look at the pop HHH's music got.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Taker!!!! :mark: I wanted physical fighting between the three but that's ok. Great ending to the show.


True.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823743936657141760


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A-Will said:


> I don't care who gets offended by this comment. That was the best ending in my opinion in years. This new weak generation of wrestlers are getting outshadowed by these three. Stop worrying about executing a move to perfection and step it up.


This new weak generation of wrestlers aren't getting pushed, they get 50/50 booking, no character development, and have to work under a much older, much more delusional Vince McMahon.

It's 2017 and the combined age of the 3 wrestlers that ended the show is 140. unkout


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> But But Meltzer said Taker vs Cena was canceled


Mr. Meltzer is not infallible


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all know who needs to show up on Smackdown tomorrow between an AJ/Cena staredown to end the show?!










or


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> Wasn't Taker v Cena scrapped?


That's according to Meltzer, but TV developments don't indicate that, especially with Cena/Styles no longer being a viable option for WM33.

Taker was, and still is, the heavy favorite to win the Royal Rumble. The other favorite is Balor.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So I just got home from class, saw the ending just a few minutes before Taker arrived, I have but one simple question, was there any other occurrences in the show worth noting?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zigberg said:


> Taker living upto his nickname looking about 150 years old.


Nothing wrong with Taker looking old though because his gimmick allows him to age gracefully.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> While I'm not going to pretend there's like a lot of talent on the current roster, exposure is a thing. Neither Taker, Goldberg, or Lesnar would seem like a big deal if they were fulltime. Being part-timer grants some huge benefits, and these kind of reactions are a result of that. Hell, just look at the pop HHH's music got.


Yep, have Taker, Lesnar and Goldberg be there every week doing segments, promos and matches and you'll see how quickly that aura of "superiority" vanishes when they are subjected to the same creative nonsense the rest of the roster has to deal with week in and week out.

Meltzer made mention of this recently that the product is in such a state now that the more screen time you have the less over you get which is the exact opposite of how it should be. Even Austin has said that he wouldn't survive in the current creative environment.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> So I just got home from class, saw the ending just a few minutes before Taker arrived, I have but one simple question, was there any other occurrences in the show worth noting?


No.


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

The 5 year old in me came out at that ending!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> So I just got home from class, saw the ending just a few minutes before Taker arrived, I have but one simple question, was there any other occurrences in the show worth noting?


Other than Goldberg giving himself a concussion during his entrance and proceeding to fuck up his lines 4 times straight, no nothing else of note really.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Totally marked out for Lesnar, Goldberg, and Taker in the same ring. BAH GAWD


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Goldberg kicked his own ass! It was a god damn bloodbath out there!


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This new weak generation of wrestlers aren't getting pushed, they get 50/50 booking, no character development, and have to work under a much older, much more delusional Vince McMahon.
> 
> It's 2017 and the combined age of the 3 wrestlers that ended the show is 140. unkout


Then they should grow some balls and let their voices be heard. I'm suppose to have sympathy for them?

And as long as they entertain me, I don't care how old they are.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Undertaker was just there to get the corpse after he heard Goldberg died out there. 

:rollins


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823742733030486016


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Undertaker was just there to get the corpse after he heard Goldberg died out there.
> 
> :rollins


:lol

Looks like Taker isn't too far behind him, too.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, have Taker, Lesnar and Goldberg be there every week doing segments, promos and matches and you'll see how quickly that aura of "superiority" vanishes when they are subjected to the same creative nonsense the rest of the roster has to deal with week in and week out.
> 
> Meltzer made mention of this recently that the product is in such a state now that the more screen time you have the less over you get which is the exact opposite of how it should be. Even Austin has said that he wouldn't survive in the current creative environment.


I mean, we don't even need to look that far back.

Taker was basically boring as hell during the feuds with Punk and Kane in 2009/2010 respectively. Hell, he was pretty much boring throughout 2005-2010 except for the feuds with Batista and Edge. Plenty of people were complaining about him then, and this "superiority" didn't exist in their minds then. That's because guys like Cena, Batista, and even HHH, were being booked above him.

Lesnar basically lost all his heat in the feud with HHH and it wasn't until he decimated Cena at Summerslam 2014 that the crowd started reacting big for him again. But with that kind of monster booking, they'd react even for Reigns.

These guys survive by being part-time because as full-timers, they'd be just like anyone else now.


----------



## Ortega_Victor (Jan 21, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> Jesus Bill did you HAVE to hit your head, especially during a concussion lawsuit against this company.


:hmm didn't even notice that.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Undertaker was just there to get the corpse after he heard Goldberg died out there.
> 
> :rollins


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

When you can't make any stars of your own just put the spotlight on the guys who got made 15, 20, and 30 years ago.

Don't get me wrong it was super cool to see the 3 of them together but it also spells out how broken the product is.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Taker was, and still is, the heavy favorite to win the Royal Rumble. *The other favorite is Balor.*


GOOD....FUCKING....GOD fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

On an important note, I hope Mick Foley gives Rollins a chance by entering him into the Royal Rumble, but as the number one entry. It's also a good way to have Steph get pissed off with him more.

Let's just not do this bullshit. Unless HHH is officially entering the match so that Rollins can screw him out of it, then this entire move was stupid. You're just robbing the match of the people that actually matter, and I get a bad feeling they're going to play it safe again.

Which means less interaction between names like Orton, Taker, Goldberg, Lesnar, Ambrose etc. Like that bullshit move last year where they wrote Reigns out of the Rumble before Lesnar entered, and then he returned once he was gone. You don't "protect" stars this way. They need to interact. Just fucking script it better so they still come out looking good.

It's a far cry from 2005 where you had both Batista and Cena not only interact, but go toe to toe at the end to determine a winner. It didn't hurt either guy. They just became the 2 biggest stars for the next 5 years.

Basically, let them fight.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> No.


I suspected not.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Unless HHH is officially entering the match so that Rollins can screw him out of it


I think that is a possible scenario or Triple H tries to interfere in the Reigns/Owens match and Rollins intercepts him starting a brawl.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I missed it...why was Goldberg bleeding? Or at least had blood on his forehead? :lol


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

it's 2017 and your 7 most over talents are Golberg, Lesnar, Taker, Triple H, John Cena, AJ styles and Lana...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

TickleH said:


> it's 2017 and your 7 most over talents are Golberg, Lesnar, Taker, Triple H, John Cena, AJ styles and Lana...


It's sad isn't it?

Except for AJ...he's cool.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think that is a possible scenario or Triple H tries to interfere in the Reigns/Owens match and Rollins intercepts him starting a brawl.


Bit of a waste for Rollins on a major PPV to be used just to get involved with Owens and Reigns again. But we'll see I guess.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah AJ is still in his prime I wouldn't put him with the rest of that group. And he's the only one who still works full time.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> I think that is a possible scenario or Triple H tries to interfere in the Reigns/Owens match and Rollins intercepts him starting a brawl.


What's weird is that they could've done that, as well as have HHH cost Rollins the match. It'd made sense too. HHH comes to help Owens, just like he did last year, but Rollins attacks him because he's finally there. HHH then comes and screws Rollins out of the match. And boom. We have it all.

All I know is the more stars we have in the Rumble, the better.

We had Goldberg, Lesnar, Taker, Rollins, Ambrose, Orton, Jericho, and Wyatt. All that's happened is we've lost a guy, and really, Strowman and Wyatt are like a tier below all of them anyway so their inclusion isn't as significant in the first place.

Who knows, maybe Styles or Owens will enter the Rumble once they lose their matches. Although I'm kind of somewhat expecting Owens to retain.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> It's sad isn't it?
> 
> Except for AJ...he's cool.


yes and i forgot orton and jericho as well.. Basically all the younger wrestlers just don't seem on the same level and it's sad.. THey had soo many years to get them there..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I suspected not.


I wasn't being intentionally short with you there, its just that it really was somewhat of an uneventful show.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

From main eventing a PPV to facing the worst women on the roster on the pre-show. Which she'll lose. *Deary fucking me.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> What's weird is that they could've done that, as well as have HHH cost Rollins the match. It'd made sense too. HHH comes to help Owens, just like he did last year, but Rollins attacks him because he's finally there. HHH then comes and screws Rollins out of the match. And boom. We have it all.


I am not sure it would have been as effective that way due to the order in which that scenario would play out. With what happened tonight Rollins has a clear justifiable reason for wanting to get back at Triple H that is not compromised or muddled like the one he had before which could have made him look like a hypocrite due to him being willing to accept Triple H's help before he turned on him.

What happened tonight basically reboots the angle and now Rollins is in a better footing as a face. There is more weight to it with Rollins having missed Mania last year due to the injury and now being robbed of the chance to main event Mania this year. It is not even about the title is it totally personal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A-Will said:


> Then they should grow some balls and let their voices be heard. I'm suppose to have sympathy for them?
> 
> And as long as they entertain me, I don't care how old they are.


Grow some balls, lol. Like it's that simple. This is the same company that never allowed Dusty Rhodes, one of the most famous wrestlers to ever live on television ever fucking again when he did a promo with Stephanie and he went off script by giving her the talk to the hand motion. You can't just "grow some balls" when you're expendable, which everybody who isn't a main eventer is, and everybody who is a main eventer has no reason to speak up because they're a main eventer and they have more control. WWE is not a freedom embracing environment. The amount of micromanaging things down to the last detail and control freak nature of their work place is insane.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

TickleH said:


> yes and i forgot orton and jericho as well.. Basically all the younger wrestlers just don't seem on the same level and it's sad.. THey had soo many years to get them there..


Yep. It's one of my main issues with WWE right now. They don't seem to invest in their younger talent much which is dumb because they're gonna be the future of this company and the old-timers aren't gonna be there forever...


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Goldberg looked more frail than I have ever seen him before.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

TickleH said:


> yes and i forgot orton and jericho as well.. Basically all the younger wrestlers just don't seem on the same level and it's sad.. THey had soo many years to get them there..


Rollins and Owens get decent pops Wyatt gets good fan reaction so does Cesaro and a few obvious tag teams oh and Miz is a good heel, The reason Taker, Lesnar, HHH and Goldberg get huge pops is that they are part time and not horrendously overexposed. Its special when they show up. It will be the same for the Rock, Michaels, Bret Hart and if miracles happen Punk. I can remember the days that every match outside the PPV's was like Nia Jax v whoever that was. and the Stars just promoed or brawled after beating up jobbers and they didn't touch each other until the big events. Now we could get a v b at a PPV with them having wrestled on tv 15 times already that year it makes no sense and just kills momentum.

Its just Reigns that gets booed out the building and I suspect that is becoming the same crowd smarkyness as the Lets go Cena, Cena Sucks stuff. I know I booed him a Raw and I actually think hes ok.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Grow some balls, lol. Like it's that simple. This is the same company that never allowed Dusty Rhodes, one of the most famous wrestlers to ever live on television ever fucking again when he did a promo with Stephanie and he went off script by giving her the talk to the hand motion. You can't just "grow some balls" when you're expendable, which everybody who isn't a main eventer is, and everybody who is a main eventer has no reason to speak up because they're a main eventer and they have more control. WWE is not a freedom embracing environment. The amount of micromanaging things down to the last detail and control freak nature of their work place is insane.


No one said it would be easy. That's why risks come with rewards.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A-Will said:


> No one said it would be easy. That's why risks come with rewards.


So they should risk their career in the only wrestling company that matters just to please a bunch of internet fans? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> So they should risk their career in the only wrestling company that matters just to *increase viewership, global interest, and the product as a whole?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Fixed it for ya, that's what I'm saying

Or they can just do nothing about it, watch the business continue to decline and eventually have no career anymore


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A-Will said:


> Fixed it for ya, that's what I'm saying


This isnt 1996. WWE isn't facing competition from another wrestling company. There is no WCW beating them in the ratings each week. The whole brand split is so they can compete with themselves. That's how bad it is right now. Vince isn't gonna put up with anyone going against the grain even though it might be a good choice. They just don't care.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Funny how out of the part-timers that have 'came back' in this week's RAW, HHH's anticipated comeback > everyone else in terms of pops. That return pop he'll get at the Rumble will be enormous imo. And I might be in the minority here but I'm tired of Goldberg and Taker already. 

A few things about RAW: 

- Jericho getting Superman Punched while dangling off the shark cage was funny. That entire segment was hilarious. 
- Rollins selling the 'desire' to get his hands on HHH as soon as HHH's music hit was very well done. Sold the heat the feud has (however little that may be) quite well. 
- I thought New Day Clusterfuck segment was funny. But that's just me. 
- I don't care about CW. 
- Sasha needs to disappear from my screen and fast. How the fuck do you walk that fast walking with crutches with a knee you're supposed to be selling as BADLY injured? Not only that, hitting double knees with one of the knees being BADLY injured and pretending you're okay. Learn to be consistent plz.
- Goldberg's promo was horrible at the start but he improvised quite nicely. Even in his worst times, he still has a badass auras that most of the geeks on the roster can't produce on the mic. Mark at that dumbass comment though. 
- They need to rebuild Lesnar as a monster again. Its clear he's still one of the main stars (by his reactions), just no suplex city shit again. 
- Strowman backing down from Show doesn't make him a pussy. He's a HEEL.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

A-Will said:


> No one said it would be easy. That's why risks come with *getting fired and going to TNA.*


FTFY.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So the go home show RAW closes with 51 year old Undertaker, 50 year old Goldberg and 39 year old Brock.

New era :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

BEE said:


> Sasha needs to disappear from my screen and fast. How the fuck do you walk that fast walking with crutches with a knee you're supposed to be selling as BADLY injured? Not only that, hitting double knees with one of the knees being BADLY injured and pretending you're okay. Learn to be consistent plz.


Pretty sure she was either purposely showing how much her knee "injury" doesn't bother her, or she was straight faking it. 

But of course some people just take shit at face value because they can't think for themselves.
Perfect example of why WWE storytelling will always have to be dumbed down.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I think that is a possible scenario or Triple H tries to interfere in the Reigns/Owens match and Rollins intercepts him starting a brawl.


Do you think this scenario is also possible for the ppv this Sunday?

Seth Rollins shows up in a backstage segment and demands to Mick Foley that he earns 1 more opportunity to compete in the rumble match since he got screwed by Triple H's distraction.

Foley reluctantly gives him a throwaway match where the winner earns an entrant spot in the rumble. Rollins ends up winning this match. This would be booked similar to the way Brock Lesnar won his match against the Big Show in order to compete in the rumble back in 2003. 

Later on in the night, Rollins enters the rumble match early. He manages to survive nearly until the very end. However, Triple H makes his return and gets Rollins eliminated to screw him over. Once he's officially out of the match, HHH continues to attack a weakened, exhausted, and unconscious Rollins to build up the heat between both men for their feud.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Do you think this scenario is also possible for the ppv this Sunday?
> 
> *Seth Rollins shows up in a backstage segment and demands to Mick Foley that he earns 1 more opportunity to compete in the rumble match since he got screwed by Triple H's distraction.
> 
> ...


That I could see happening. I just can't picture Rollins not being included in one of the biggest Rumble matches as a top star, with virtually nothing else to do at this moment. Plus with HHH and Stephanie both against Rollins, I can see Foley being in Rollins corner to make things a little fair.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the lack of followup on Seth's situation was a tad annoying, but that makes my anticipation of the Rumble even bigger to find out what's gonna happen to him.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't understand why Seth and Zayn couldn't both enter the Rumble. HHH could be a surprise entrant and eliminate Rollins. 

I liked the interview segments with Bayley and Charlotte. More character building. 

Don't know why Taker had to be on RAW again.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Strategize said:


> Pretty sure she was either purposely showing how much her knee "injury" doesn't bother her, or she was straight faking it.
> 
> But of course some people just take shit at face value because they can't think for themselves.
> Perfect example of why WWE storytelling will always have to be dumbed down.


Like I said be consistent. If last week her getting attacked by Nia was like her literally dying and this week she can 'fake' her injury just to get back at Nia, its inconsistent. 

She's shown ZERO effect of being attacked by Nia repeatedly on that very same knee. And this isn't the first time she's inconsistently sold injuries as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

As a follow up to HHH/Rollins I'd like to see HHH enter the Rumble as a surprise entrant and Rollins attacks him, sparking a crazy brawl all over the place and through the Rumble match itself. Should be some good shit. If they really wanted to go all out they should have Rollins attack HHH at NXT the night before. Either way I'm glad to see that this has finally started. Hopefully it has the legs to last 3 months. 

I think Charlotte/Bayley should be a good match. Other than that however I can't say I have too many fucks for anything else on Raw. I'm done with Reigns/Jericho/Owens. So boring. Same for the tag title scene. Don't care. I have no interest in Taker or Goldberg in 2017 and Lesnar has been doing the same shit for ages although I do appreciate when he just wrecks people. 

I'm going to the Rumble and to see the actual Rumble match itself has been on my bucket list for years. I'm excited for that more than anything else. :mark:


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

BEE said:


> Like I said be consistent. If last week her getting attacked by Nia was like her literally dying and this week she can 'fake' her injury just to get back at Nia, its inconsistent.
> 
> She's shown ZERO effect of being attacked by Nia repeatedly on that very same knee. And this isn't the first time she's inconsistently sold injuries as well.


Then it's the other one. She's not faking she's just powering through it like a Boss.

Far better face characterization for her than being Bayley 2.0.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Strategize said:


> From main eventing a PPV to facing *the worst* women on the roster on the pre-show. Which she'll lose. *Deary fucking me.*


Nah, Nia's still 1000 times better than Dana. Sasha will get her win eventually, I don't see the problem in losing the first match considering she won't be considered 100% healthy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman vs Big Show :mark: :mark: :mark:

Not sure when the match happens if they have one. Won't be at Fast Lane because Strowman would decimate him and he doesn't need that before the Shaq match and it's not going to be at Mania because of the Shaq match. Just hope he throws him out the Rumble with ease. 

Loved the disrespect he showed him though by looking at him and walking off.


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Pretty sure she was either purposely showing how much her knee "injury" doesn't bother her, or she was straight faking it.
> 
> But of course some people just take shit at face value because they can't think for themselves.
> Perfect example of why WWE storytelling will always have to be dumbed down.


or WWE/Sasha will always have an apologist making some lame claim, no matter how ridiculous, to try to prop them up when they drop the fucking ball.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Nia v Sasha and Charlotte v Bayley. I think I well go with Alexa v Becky. With Mickie 

Rewatching it Decent Raw. Better second half. Liked the Y2j, Reigns, Owens match and segment. I enjoyed Jericho calling Roman stupid. Too many rematches though. Felt too Formulaic. Too many shit promos. And boy that CW division is cringe worthy ain't it. Particularly Alicia Bering involved. Highlight clearly the Taker, Goldberg, Brock last segment. SD still beating it for me though. Better stories. Better matches. Other then the Seth Zayn one. Funner. Only 2 hrs.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I wasn't being intentionally short with you there, its just that it really was somewhat of an uneventful show.


Oh no I totally understood, and took your word. The only other thing I might have cared about was what Rusev ended up doing, if anything good, which was probably not so I didn't bother asking.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What was up with Goldberg bleeding already before his promo? Not only does he sweat a lot before entering the ring, he has to worry about not hurting himself before doing his promo? And then he was screwing up when he got to talk. Jesus christ. Nice to see Brock again but of course he did nothing. And then Undertaker randomly appears at the end. I thought he was a Smackdown star. Wished these three guys brawled but of course that won't happen.

Other notable moments include Seth Rollins losing his Rumble spot to Sami Zayn. Sucked that had to happen so I assume he's going to spend Royal Rumble looking for Triple H. Also I laughed at the New Day using the newest "cash me outside" meme into their promo with Titus O'Neil. Poor Enzo had to eat the pinfall to Stroman but wow, Big Show is back and he's slimmed down. Nice. Lastly, I hope Roman getting the last laugh on Owens means Owens is winning the Title match. No DQ stipulation has been added so something is going to happen.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

so I guess the rumble is between goldberg and the undertaker? Which man will go to wrestlemania to realize his dream?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Good that the entire focus of the Rumble is on those three.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

So what happened after Raw? Did they just leave?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah Bill, think it's best for you to knock the headbutting the door bit on the head now (so to speak). It was a shame but at least it happened now and not when he first came back. His promo wasn't as bad from what I saw tho, but it wasn't the best either.

I'm sure it'll soon get forgotten about come RR and afterwards though.

Great pop for that gong and it was cool seeing them all in the ring and targeting Brock, even if nothing actually happened.


----------



## NonHardcoreIWCguy (Jan 24, 2017)

Though I liked the ending of raw ( even though it was a bit anti climatic and a 3 way brawl might have helped build up the rumble more) ......would have done it this way - after goldberg and lesnar were in the ring facing off lights go out and come back on and taker appears and all 3 guys come closer to each other for a 3 way face off and then taker chokes lesnar and then taker also chokes goldberg, choking lesnar and goldberg at the same time for a couple of seconds and then lesnar and goldberg fight back and we end up with a 3 way brawl to end the go home show....... it is kinda sad to see that the biggest badasses in wwe( and probably the only ones on the main roster) right now are 3 part timers who were big when i started watching wrestling during the ruthless aggression era...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

nope that was definitely a shaving cut


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Mister Abigail said:


> So what happened after Raw? Did they just leave?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

That entire Goldberg segment was like a fever dream, I was laughing so hard throughout. First the fan that tears his shirt off, then Goldberg forgetting his lines 3 times, then the blood gushing out of his head that won't stop, and he kept smearing it everywhere making it worse, and then the line "are you just gonna sit there like a [email protected]$$?"

The whole thing was just glorious from start to finish. Goldberg was a comedy character last night, every time he shows up it's harder and harder to take him seriously.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Goldberg was a comedy character last night, every time he shows up it's harder and harder to take him seriously.


Coming from a Kane fan. :ha


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Caped Crusader said:


> That's according to Meltzer, but TV developments don't indicate that, especially with Cena/Styles no longer being a viable option for WM33.
> 
> Taker was, and still is, the heavy favorite to win the Royal Rumble. The other favorite is Balor.


 Alvarez is saying Cenas wm plans are finalized and it not Undertaker. I refuse to believe Taker vs Cena is not happening. Cause of what your saying. All signs on TV are pointing to it happening.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The geekiness of the current roster exemplified with Taker, Brock and Goldberg getting Main Event segment and most hype for the Rumble match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Alvarez is saying Cenas wm plans are finalized and it not Undertaker. I refuse to believe Taker vs Cena is not happening. Cause of what your saying. All signs on TV are pointing to it happening.


What signs on TV are pointing to Cena/Taker happening?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> What signs on TV are pointing to Cena/Taker happening?


AJ vs Cena happening at the rumble, and Undertaker being in the rumble. 

I'm sorry but if Cena is not facing Undertaker at wm then AJ is the only other option. There is no one big enough on roster to face Cena at WM besides those 2 guys and if Cena vs AJ is happening at the rumble then that leaves Undertaker as the only option for Cena.

Ambrose is not big enough yet to face Cena at a WM.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Goldberg should never have been given a mic. The cringey promos are...well....cringey. And the fact that he's hi-5ing kids on his way to the ring makes it even worse.

He should really just be fucking shit up and leaving.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ vs Cena happening at the rumble, and Undertaker being in the rumble.
> 
> I'm sorry but if Cena is not facing Undertaker at wm then AJ is the only other option. There is no one big enough on roster to face Cena at WM besides those 2 guys and if Cena vs AJ is happening at the rumble then that leaves Undertaker as the only option for Cena.
> 
> Ambrose is not big enough yet to face Cena at a WM.


The Miz flat out told Styles last week that he had beaten Cena on the main event of Mania before Styles even started beating Cena. If The Miz was big enough to do that back then, Ambrose is even more so now, specially with how Ambrose has already pinned Cena clean in a random episode of SD, something that commentary was quick to point out was "not an upset".

Cena faced Wyatt and Rusev at Mania 30 and 31 respectively both of whom are at a lower tier than Ambrose. I think some of you guys are putting way to much stock on this "not big enough to face Cena" thing. Ambrose is one of the top guys they are investing in for the long term, him facing Cena at Mania is not far fetched in the least.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The Miz flat out told Styles last week that he had beaten Cena on the main event of Mania before Styles even started beating Cena. If The Miz was big enough to do that back then, Ambrose is even more so now, specially with how Ambrose has already pinned Cena clean in a random episode of SD, something that commentary was quick to point out was "not an upset".
> 
> Cena faced Wyatt and Rusev at Mania 30 and 31 respectively both of whom are at a lower tier than Ambrose. I think some of you guys are putting way to much stock on this "not big enough to face Cena" thing. Ambrose is one of the top guys they are investing in for the long term, him facing Cena at Mania is not far fetched in the least.


Miz was being built up as a top main event guy and was the WWE champion. Ambrose is so up and down when it comes to his main event guy status right now at this moment he doesn't feel like a top huy. Ambrose is also IC champion that right there tells me he won't be challenging for the WWE title anytime soon and that they put the IC belt on him to keep him busy through wm season. 

Cena was full time back at wm 30 and 31. Now they he is part time he has kinda already reached legendary status and cause if that it doesn't feel right for someone like an Ambrose or Miz to face Cena right now. AJ and Taker are the only 2 people big enough to face Cena at WM.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Didn't watch Raw last night and reading the results looks like i didn't miss anything.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Miz was being built up as a top main event guy and was the WWE champion. Ambrose is so up and down when it comes to his main event guy status right now at this moment he doesn't feel like a top huy. Ambrose is also IC champion that right there tells me he won't be challenging for the WWE title anytime soon and that they put the IC belt on him to keep him busy through wm season.
> 
> Cena was full time back at wm 30 and 31. Now they he is part time he has kinda already reached legendary status and cause if that it doesn't feel right for someone like an Ambrose or Miz to face Cena right now. AJ and Taker are the only 2 people big enough to face Cena at WM.


Ambrose has been getting the strongest booking outside of Reigns since Mania last year. Styles pinned Cena clean but never got to pin Ambrose clean in any of their matches. Cena also didn't pin Ambrose clean during their recent feud but Ambrose pinned Cena clean. That is main event level booking and Ambrose has been getting it for 9 months now. Cena was also part time when he was feuding with Ambrose a few months ago at No Mercy. Ambrose even called him a lazy part timer in one of the promos.

Him being IC champion could be the one reason why he may not win the Rumble and face Cena, they may have a different plan for him for Mania but it certainly is not because he is not big enough or doesn't have the main event status to face Cena.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Ambrose has been getting the strongest booking outside of Reigns since Mania last year. Styles pinned Cena clean but never got to pin Ambrose clean in any of their matches. Cena also didn't pin Ambrose clean during their recent feud but Ambrose pinned Cena clean. That is main event level booking and Ambrose has been getting it for 9 months now. Cena was also part time when he was feuding with Ambrose a few months ago at No Mercy. Ambrose even called him a lazy part timer in one of the promos.
> 
> Him being IC champion could be the one reason why he may not win the Rumble and face Cena, they may have a different plan for him for Mania but it certainly is not because he is not big enough or doesn't have the main event status to face Cena.


Maybe your right on that but him being IC champ imo completely eliminates him from facing Cena at wm and I also
Don't think wwe wants any member of the shield beating Cena for the title at wm before Roman Reigns.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I actually enjoyed RAW last night, haven't felt that way about the show in quite some time.

Sami/Rollins had MOTN; wonder how they'll get him in the Rumble match. If only the WWE had consistently booked him better the past few months. I loved his intensity. Creative finally gave him some fire in the belly. 

The staredown between Taker/Lesnar/Goldberg was fire. I wasn't expecting Taker and marked like a kid when I saw him. Since Goldberg was obviously concussed, I won't hold his promo against him. I didn't know that he was last night and just shook my head.

I don't care all that much about Bayley/Charlotte but it's not the worst thing. Sasha/Nia feels like filler and its placement on the pre show is proof of that.

Braun vs. Big Show was cool. 

Reigns is showing an edge again. I'm setting myself up again but I sense a heel turn. If Finn returns to challenge for the Belt, one of them has to flip. I would assume that Balor comes back as a face but this is the WWE and logic doesn't factor much at times.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> I actually enjoyed RAW last night, haven't felt that way about the show in quite some time.
> 
> Sami/Rollins had MOTN; wonder how they'll get him in the Rumble match. If only the WWE had consistently booked him better the past few months. I loved his intensity. Creative finally gave him some fire in the belly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is pretty much Goldberg's first slip up tbh and there were obviously reasons behind it, but he got through it like the pro he is and we ended up with a super cool staredown with Goldberg and Taker finally in the same ring together.

Great pop for Taker, too.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yeah, this is pretty much Goldberg's first slip up tbh and there were obviously reasons behind it, but he got through it like the pro he is and we ended up with a super cool staredown with Goldberg and Taker finally in the same ring together.
> 
> Great pop for Taker, too.


Agree. I'm not gonna trash Goldberg like some are. Now that I know what happened, I have even greater respect for him. He fought through the pain and still cut his promo. He could've easily pulled a Mariah Carey and just stood there. Yeah, it wasn't a great promo but he still tried. I'll always respect effort. 

Taker is the definition of longevity. I was watching the 1993 Royal Rumble and he got a standing ovation. 24 years later, he's still getting these loud pops. I know he's not peak Taker anymore but I'm still in awe of him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Reigns is showing an edge again. I'm setting myself up again but I sense a heel turn. If Finn returns to challenge for the Belt, one of them has to flip. I would assume that Balor comes back as a face but this is the WWE and logic doesn't factor much at times.


I agree, when Balor comes back they just can't have Rollins, Reigns AND Balor as faces at the same time. There would be no balance on the main event scene then and there would be a lack of main event heels specially with Jericho leaving to work on his band soon. Rollins won't be turning since he only recently turned face and is feuding with Triple H. So it will be either Reigns or Balor.

Balor could return as a heel to form the Balor Club if they are planing on doing a Shield vs Club angle post-Mania.

Reigns could turn heel and so they go with Rollins and Balor as the top faces on RAW.

Let's see how they go about it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I agree, when Balor comes back they just can't have Rollins, Reigns AND Balor as faces at the same time. There would be no balance on the main event scene then and there would be a lack of main event heels specially with Jericho leaving to work on his band soon. Rollins won't be turning since he only recently turned face and is feuding with Triple H. So it will be either Reigns or Balor.
> 
> Balor could return as a heel to form the Balor Club if they are planing on doing a Shield vs Club angle post-Mania.
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone else sees where I'm coming from. Reigns turning heel is the new Bigfoot sighting but he's had a bit of an edge lately. But then again, we saw "The Guy" last year and it lasted only a few week.

I wouldn't be surprised if Rollins reverts to being a heel just because...

We all know how the WWE operates. The WWE has its own st of logic. 

Are you still interested in HHH/Rollins?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Are you still interested in HHH/Rollins?


Yes and I think what they did last night is a step in the right direction. With what happened last night Rollins has a clear justifiable reason for wanting to get back at Triple H that is not compromised or muddled like the one he had before which could have made him look like a hypocrite due to him being willing to accept Triple H's help before he turned on him.

This basically reboots the angle and now Rollins is in a better footing as a face. There is also more weight to it and it is a more personal angle that no longer revolves around the title with Rollins having missed Mania last year due to the injury and now being robbed of the chance to main event Mania this year.

Looking forward to how they follow it up.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Funny how the commentators acted like Goldberg was on a suicide mission when he was trying to bait Brock to come down to the ring. Saying shit like, "I don't think it's wise to anger the beast" or "Lesnar is stalking his prey". Like this is fucking Goldberg were talking about here, the guy who squashed Lesnar at Survivor Series like he was nothing and these clowns are talking as if he were a cruiserweight or something. Also, I don't think either of these two should be considered prey.

Anyway, I loved the staredown at the end. It was nice seeing Taker and Goldberg in the ring at the same time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to Rollins/HHH. They're on the right track. Rollins is going to be a face for a looooooong time.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

TheLapsedFan said:


> or WWE/Sasha will always have an apologist making some lame claim, no matter how ridiculous, to try to prop them up when they drop the fucking ball.


LMFAO what? You think that wasn't planned out before hand? Like she just decided "fuck it I'll walk fast down to the ring then hit the double knees". 
If it wasn't blatantly obvious to you what they were going for here, I feel bad.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Wrestlers getting distracted by music and then losing the match is probably my least favorite wrestling trope. Ruined an otherwise good match. Also not having Rollins in the RR is stupid UNLESS he's facing Triple H there instead.

Zayn getting destroyed fair and square and then stealing a win like a coward doesn't help Sami Zayn. I don't get why people in WWE don't see this. He was getting muted reactions all match because they've basically made him a loser geek. His segment with Stephanie's voice was cringy too. Why didn't he just put the phone down on her like a cool babyface? Again WWE has no freaking clue how to book a babyface well.

Still don't care about Sasha vs. Nia, mostly because I don't care about Nia at all. Also this "injury angle" is just lame, especially when it involves Sasha.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I almost forgot about Handsome Rusev! :lol

The WWE is missing out by not pushing him. He is the total package IMO. Character, in ring abilities and promo skills. 






Starts at 1:25


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

@Empress great points in why Finn vs Reigns would be a great program


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Empress said:


> I almost forgot about Handsome Rusev! :lol
> 
> The WWE is missing out by not pushing him. He is the total package IMO. Character, in ring abilities and promo skills.
> 
> ...


WWE don't push full-timers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Handsome Rusev!

:rusevyes


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Y2J fluffed two of his words in his promo




















Must make a thread on this
















:side:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

^ If there's one thing that video proves is that the New Day is one of the best with the little things/remarks they do. "But you ugly" :lmao


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

what a shit way to end off Raw. Back in the WWEs prime, the ywould all have been going at it in the ring. INstead we got an awkward promo by Goldberg, Lesnar doing nothing and Taker just standing there.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Cole and Corey are possibly the worst commentators I've heard, I can't believe they don't have more threads going than Reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite the difference with Big Show after some months...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Raw this week.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watched Raw for the first time in a year. 
What screaming mediocrity.


----------

